# Approaching the One Year Anniversary, what will you think if there aren't any big updates coming?



## misstayleigh (Jan 28, 2021)

hi all! like most people, I was pretty disappointed with the newest update announcement. I was really expecting something more significant than an expected event—either new characters introduced, old characters returning (#JUSTICEFORBREWSTER), or more furniture/QOL improvements added.

my boyfriend is a pretty big Nintendo nerd and he said that there was another Nintendo game (some Mario game maybe?) that also released with anticipated updates. people were pretty disappointed when these updates ended up being more minimal rather than actually improving or changing any perceived shortcomings. he said this may be the case for New Horizons, which I'm starting to think, too 

as we approach the One Year Anniversary, what do y'all think? I've defended the game and its shortcomings—mostly inconvenient play style that could be easily fixed with an update to crafting, tool usage, clothing shopping, etc., as well as feeling like there are more buildings and characters missing—because I thought ACNH intentionally was releasing its gameplay in updates. but now I'm not so sure... I will be super disappointed if we don't at least see the return of the Roost and Brewster, who are a core part of the AC experience for me. I wish we also got some more new NPC characters that were "permanent" to the island, rather than just one-time events. 

I think there's potential to yet see my favorite cafe bird added, and I love the community ideas I've seen about Tortimer having his own island you can visit with refreshed mini-games. but I worry about the longevity of this game if this is kind of the bulk of what we've got. aesthetics and terraforming are kind of the biggest deals, but you can only do so much there before you either demolish your island, restart with a new theme, or put the game down all together. what are your thoughts if this is all there is? or do you expect there to be more to come still in Year Two?


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm on Team There Will Be No Major Anniversary Update. 

I am interested to see what updates might come out now that they have all the holidays released. This upcoming year will be the make or break year for the live service model.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 28, 2021)

Then by then I'll have finished my museum, paid off my loan, update my island one more time and sit back and casually check in every other day or so. You know, check the campsite and stuff.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't think there will be any major update just yet. The datamine for the January update that just dropped found data for a 1.9.0 version, so expect a mario focused update, or maybe a collaboration update if we stretch it! If it were a big update, it'd be a 2.0 version after all.


----------



## bebebese (Jan 28, 2021)

Seconding Team No Anniversary Update (besides Mario's, as that's all they've said), if only to be safe instead of sorry when March rolls around. The reprint of the Sanrio cards has piqued my interest, however, though I'm going to be cynical on that too and assume it's a cash grab.

They don't have any holidays left (that we know of) to fall back on, so it'll be interesting to see what they put out (if they do put anything out) in 2021.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 28, 2021)

My money's on a big update coming _eventually _when 2.0 drops , but I'm less convinced that it will come on the Anniversary.

It might, but no guarantee.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 28, 2021)

I just want a grant update just to concentrate on Brewster and one only for Katrina, miss then too much !


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jan 28, 2021)

I also don't think there will be any big anniversary update in March. All they've mentioned is a Mario themed update. I'm not really getting my hopes up anymore :') There are a lot of NPCs that people want brought back, but I seriously think that even if some of them are brought back, they won't have a permanent place on the island like Leif or Kicks.


----------



## DVD (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah I also think we're only giving us some Mario stuff, I'm not gonna expect anything else just so I don't get disappointed lmaoo if they wanna add more stuff than that it'll definitely be celebrated


----------



## Catto (Jan 28, 2021)

misstayleigh said:


> I've defended the game and its shortcomings



oh boy me too... maybe a little bit too much. But I am still optimistic doe! I feel like there is much more to come and someone else pointed out to me in another thread how Nintendo has been listeting to player feedback, and the team that is working on AC seems to feel passionate about the game (that is a huge green flag to me), since Nintendo decided to crack down on crunch some friends were afraid that some games were going to slow down in their updates and content but if that's what it takes then so be it


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 28, 2021)

i would also like to join team "no anniversary update".

i think the most we'll get (like someone on some other thread said) is a little cake or something in nook shopping. MAYBE something in the mailbox too?

i would be SO disappointed if it was just the mario stuff, because it's such a niche want. i know i'll never use anything mario-related, so if that's all we're getting in march i'll be pretty bummed out bc it'll be a completely useless update for me personally. this february update pleasantly surprised me in the end though, so i hope the same happens here! 

(please nintendo, prove me wrong!)


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 28, 2021)

Another team "no anniversary update" right here. However, _maybe _they will do something for the franchise's 20th anniversary on April 14th. I won't get my hopes up though.


----------



## DVD (Jan 28, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> i would be SO disappointed if it was just the mario stuff, because it's such a niche want.



Yeah that's absolutely true, not everyone would want all that stuff

I personally have future plans for a kidcore island so I'm aaaabsolutely stoked about the mario stuff because it'd fit so well in that theme, but it's hard to think about any other context (besides an island with no set theme, of course) where anyone would use those. We'll see what they do I guess


----------



## Gaby (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m hoping they might do something fun or interesting for their anniversary but I’m not convinced they will, so my expectations are set at a reasonable low.

Playing Pocket Camp with all of the amazing updates, items and anniversary events has kind of made the NH items and updates a little lackluster. I am always hoping for better things in NH but I’m also always thinking, “this isn’t gonna happen”  Don’t get me wrong, we’ve gotten some nice things, but they always feel a little _less than_...


----------



## Hoosker (Jan 28, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Another team "no anniversary update" right here. However, _maybe _they will do something for the franchise's 20th anniversary on April 14th. I won't get my hopes up though.



Oh that's interesting...I didn't realize that anniversary was coming up!
I wonder if they'll surprise us with a celebration there? A girl can dream... haha


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

If there's no big update for the anniversary, which will be v1.8, I got my sights set on v2.0 (Which I assume will drop in June)

Gonna keep playing regardless.


----------



## misstayleigh (Jan 28, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I'm on Team There Will Be No Major Anniversary Update.
> 
> I am interested to see what updates might come out now that they have all the holidays released. This upcoming year will be the make or break year for the live service model.


I am sadly with you, I think. I could still be on board if this year was about holiday updates, and Year Two sees major gameplay renovations, but if not... the game will definitely feel quite empty, yeah :/ 



Catto said:


> oh boy me too... maybe a little bit too much. But I am still optimistic doe! I feel like there is much more to come and someone else pointed out to me in another thread how Nintendo has been listeting to player feedback, and the team that is working on AC seems to feel passionate about the game (that is a huge green flag to me), since Nintendo decided to crack down on crunch some friends were afraid that some games were going to slow down in their updates and content but if that's what it takes then so be it


I am with you! I am also OK with the slow and steady release plan if that's what they're going for... just wish that was a bit more transparency and communication to know what to expect or not to expect!


----------



## kayleee (Jan 28, 2021)

While I love the game and have had a great time playing it, I am a little disappointed we are approaching the one year anniversary and haven’t gotten very much furniture added to the game. I would have thought a couple of the sets from previous games would be added by now, and even a year in it still feels like there’s really not that many furniture options (compared to previous games).


----------



## Serabee (Jan 28, 2021)

Honestly, my thoughts are just gonna be "they're yet to come." Keep in mind that summer's coming up- there are no major holidays in summer. I.E., Nintendo will have nothing better to do with the game then add cool new features. Obviously I want them sooner as opposed to later, but I'm willing to wait. There are already things that have been datamined that have yet to be released, so we can be pretty confident they'll be coming eventually. Also, if you checked the datamine from the newest update, it seemed to suggest something really interesting for March. I also wasn't thrilled with the trailer for the new update- but the update itself pleasantly surprised me, I can't wait to get that Festivale furniture!

But, my go-to for any and all updates is to never expect something we aren't promised. That's a recipe for disappointment- it can be the coolest update ever, but if you're expecting Brewster (who I am 100% confident we'll be getting eventually), and he's not in it, you'll end up at least a little bummed. So I'm looking forward to some neat crossover stuff for the next update. But that's it. Anything else will be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 28, 2021)

Personally, I think March's update will be Mario focused. Nintendo has been saying Mario stuff, so I am going to take them for their word. Now, this doesn't mean there may be a few other things in the update, but I think it is mostly going to be Mario. Esp if the mini game rumor is true. Also, Mario stuff is pretty popular in general so it is "considered big". (I don't know about within the AC community though). So I don't foresee them dropping a new NPC or adding nook mile items.
It would be nice if they added some little new mechanic for the ACNH anniversary though. I wouldn't hold your breath though. I think the fairest time to "judge" will be the update after the Mario stuff.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 28, 2021)

I actually never had the idea that they would have a massive update for their 1 year anniversary until people started pointing it out that it could be a possibility. It's true that it is a possibility but I think there's a low chance of that happening because I feel that Nintendo would have already started hyping that up if it were the case. If they don't include anything amazing that we have been wanting in future updates like new NPC's and the roost and such I would be very disappointed but I actually have faith that Nintendo knows what they're doing. I lost faith for a bit, but I think I've come to understand they want to give us a little bit of content at a time. There may never be a massive update with a ton of stuff we want, but we will keep getting things we want little by little.

I do think certain QOL things are on the back burner for them though or just never going to happen (like bulk crafting, buying multiple things in ables, ordering more things per day at nook shopping). I think these things that are frustrating for a lot of us may just be their way of wanting people to take things slower. The reason I think this is because I feel that they would have updated those things way earlier on. I think I remember someone who is creating a game on their own commenting that it wouldn't take long and would be pretty simple for Nintendo to upgrade a lot of these things for us so I do feel it's just not the way they want the game to be. I personally don't like it, but oh well.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 28, 2021)

I... wouldn't really care, to be honest. Anything they keep adding would be fine, but I'm not putting my enjoyment of the game on hopes, dreams and wants. The game has given me more than 570+ hours of playtime and I'm still nowhere near completing it 100%, therefore, I still have many many things to do everyday so yeah, everything they add is welcomed but I'm not eagerly anticipating it.

I also understand that covid is still a thing and that Japan is undergoing a new state of emergency so things may be slower than initially intended. I also understand that the things I may want don't align with the intentions of the devs, so I also don't think they are [insert negative thing here] for not adding them to the game. I also understand that they have promised x number of things with their updates and they have delivered what was promised and even more, so I also can't complain about they giving me more hopes than intended (that would be on me for looking at datamines and rumours and thinking that's confirmed).

And yeah, I'm also fine with taking breaks from the game if necessary... I have a big backlog of games that I haven't even opened yet because of New Horizons.


tl:dr; My levels of satisfaction are already fulfilled, anything else will just be extra awesome. I do hope there are many "extra awesome" left but I'm not getting angry/disappointed if there are no more.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm not expecting anything other than Mario-related items and possibly some minigames mentioned in the datamine. I believe they've made it abundantly clear that when a picture of an NPC appears on the screen, the update is mostly focused on that NPC. In that case, two Mario-related items appear on screen, so I think that will be all. If they decide to add other minor stuff, we'll see, but I wouldn't bet on it.

However, now that all major holidays are out of the way, I'd love for them to focus on other minor holidays (Aprils' Fools Day, the return of the Flea Market, La-Di-Day, Yay Day or Bright Nights, to name but a few), as well as QoL updates everyone's been asking for and more NPCs present in previous games. I want updates that add events/items that will last for more than literally once a year.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Rainbow colored log stools.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm not expecting much with the March update as it only hints at the Mario stuff (mushroom and star) towards the end of the trailer. I will be pleasantly surprised if they have more. But the trailer never hinted at March being the anniversary or worded/titled it in any way to imply it being anything but Mario.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm not expecting much with the March update as it only hints at the Mario stuff (mushroom and star) towards the end of the trailer. I will be pleasantly surprised if they have more. But the trailer never hinted at March being the anniversary or worded/titled it in any way to imply it being anything but Mario.


I hope we get more than just the mushroom and star!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 28, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I hope we get more than just the mushroom and star!


We'll get the Big bro and Little bro hat  

I'm almost certain most or all of the stuff from the fortune cookies (at least the Mario variety) will be back.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> We'll get the Big bro and Little bro hat
> 
> I'm almost certain most or all of the stuff from the fortune cookies (at least the Mario variety) will be back.



Screw the hats.
I like the venus fly trap!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Another team "no anniversary update" right here. However, _maybe _they will do something for the franchise's 20th anniversary on April 14th. I won't get my hopes up though.


Animal Crossing for Nintendo GameCube HD Remake?


----------



## Etown20 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm expecting the next update to be Mario themed and guessing it will probably release around Mario day (Mar. 10).

I don't think they would give us another update just 10 days later for the anniversary, but I remain hopeful based on old datamines that there will be more updates people are excited about as the year goes on.


----------



## Crowsie (Jan 28, 2021)

My expectations are under my feet, where they belong. I'm not expecting any big anniversary updates, no parade for returning characters. No traveling to cities, debit cards, Gracie, etc.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Dearest nintendo.

MANNEQUINS!


----------



## Rosch (Jan 28, 2021)

Big update or not, I'll keep playing as long as it keeps coming. I just want all the stuff missing to return.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 28, 2021)

I hope just an announcement for new Amiibo cards or figures to celebrate a year of release,  that's all I would like


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 28, 2021)

At this point, Im convinced Nintendo doesn’t and probably never did care about New Horizons.

They saw a gap in the market. Fans of the series were baying for another game since New Leaf. It didn’t matter if they released a decent game or not - people would still buy it. NH sailed on the success of NL and it worked.

Now Nintendo has our money in its pockets they have no incentive to make the game better. The free updates were a mask of good faith to keep sales up - empty promises of the game we should have had.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't think it'll be a big one at this rate, and I also think it'll release on Mar10 for Mario Day, so I don't think there'll be an anniversary update unfortunately. Maybe the big update might be in June.

If it's just Mario then I will accept it because that's all I'm expecting for now


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 28, 2021)

There won’t be an anniversary update. I want the mario items but Im very curious to know if they’ll hint any new upcoming updates after much during that update.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello, another person for Team No Large Update. I have actually always been a big defender for this game, and I still think it's great! But I cannot pretend that I am not disappointed with this update. Now that it's been a couple days though, I'm wondering if that's because their previous updates have been much more than this, so now I'm expecting more. Let's face it. It's been out almost a year. They probably don't have much more to add to the game. Or, if we're really lucky, it's just that being after Christmas they didn't get as much done for the update, but the anniversary one will be bigger. But I don't want to get my hopes up too high. Really, I'm more interested to see what the next announcement trailer will say - if there will be anything about a future update coming May/June or something...


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 28, 2021)

I would be surprised if they did anything cause the mario update is already coming out, however I can see them doing a seasonal item in Nook Shopping that's like a 1-year hat or something. Honestly, I'm just looking forward for the Sanrio amiibo to be released.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2021)

They've only teased Mario for the month of the anniversary, which implies they care more about Mario's anniversary than New Horizons'.
I hope something else happens, but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to expect anything.

Edit: Side note: the Sanrio cards get re-released that month as well, if that means anything. (Please bring the Amiibo characters and items back, Nintendo.)


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 28, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I'm on Team There Will Be No Major Anniversary Update.
> 
> I am interested to see what updates might come out now that they have all the holidays released. This upcoming year will be the make or break year for the live service model.



Exactly my point of view. I hope they take notice of the criticism they've received and change their update-plans. After all, they also added cloud save by popular demand. Nevertheless, I'm pessimistic in regards to the future updates - so that I won't be disappointed again.

Nintendo would have teased a major update at least a little in the last trailer, instead of just hinting at Mario-items.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I hope we get more than just the mushroom and star!



Maybe  a coin 



Hsn97 said:


> At this point, Im convinced Nintendo doesn’t and probably never did care about New Horizons.
> 
> They saw a gap in the market. Fans of the series were baying for another game since New Leaf. It didn’t matter if they released a decent game or not - people would still buy it. NH sailed on the success of NL and it worked.
> 
> Now Nintendo has our money in its pockets they have no incentive to make the game better. The free updates were a mask of good faith to keep sales up - empty promises of the game we should have had.



Considering the game released with 0 holiday events (not even Bunny Day is in v1.0), they obviously know what they're doing


----------



## Raz (Jan 29, 2021)

I remember when I questioned people about this idea of an Anniversary Update, asking them where did it come from... Turned out, it was just people projecting their expectations on the game and they started to believe it was true. 

I don't think I even need to explain why such behavior is harmful (because it's not something that only happens in these situations), but when you start projecting your expectations onto something (or someone), your setting yourself up to disappointment.

At this point, I don't need to say I don't think there's gonna be any kind of bug anniversary update, but also, I think we all should drastically tone down our expectations towards the game and especially towards Nintendo. AC already made a lot of money for them, and they're probably more interested in spending time and resources in other games, like BotW 2, Metroid Prime 4, and the Switch Pro (or whatever they end up calling it). 

We may see a big update (kinda like Welcome Amiibo) IF - and that's a big if - they find themselves needing some money on a dry season of releases. Generally, companies release remasters in times like these, to make some money with minimum spending. If there's really that much content being held "hostage" in NH's code, they may just keep holding that up until they actually feel like it's time to release a paid dlc.


----------



## Feunard (Jan 29, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I actually never had the idea that they would have a massive update for their 1 year anniversary until people started pointing it out that it could be a possibility. It's true that it is a possibility but I think there's a low chance of that happening because I feel that Nintendo would have already started hyping that up if it were the case. If they don't include anything amazing that we have been wanting in future updates like new NPC's and the roost and such I would be very disappointed but I actually have faith that Nintendo knows what they're doing. I lost faith for a bit, but I think I've come to understand they want to give us a little bit of content at a time. There may never be a massive update with a ton of stuff we want, but we will keep getting things we want little by little.
> 
> I do think certain QOL things are on the back burner for them though or just never going to happen (like bulk crafting, buying multiple things in ables, ordering more things per day at nook shopping). I think these things that are frustrating for a lot of us may just be their way of wanting people to take things slower. The reason I think this is because I feel that they would have updated those things way earlier on. I think I remember someone who is creating a game on their own commenting that it wouldn't take long and would be pretty simple for Nintendo to upgrade a lot of these things for us so I do feel it's just not the way they want the game to be. I personally don't like it, but oh well.



I had never thought about this big anniversary update until people started to talk about it, too... I must admit I would be disappointed if the update consisted of just Mario items, but well, that is what they said they were going to add, not an exceptional anniversary update full of new features. I really, really hope they will give us something more than Mario furniture but I am afraid my hopes are a bit too high now because of all the fuss about this hypothetical big update. In the end, it doesn’t really matter what they’re going to give us in the next update if they’re going to release free updates for the next year or two, as they said they would do. I actually like how they’re releasing just a bit of content at a time, even though a big anniversary update does seem like something that should have more content than usual but again I‘m exaggerating here. As you can see from the confusion of this post, I’m actually a bit conflicted about it for some reason but I know I’ll just enjoy the game as always.  I was disappointed with this update too but I soon came to appreciate it. I love Animal Crossing too much to be disappointed with something about it for more than a couple of hours lol.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 29, 2021)

I think alot of people figured after one year of getting holiday updates that nintendo would move on to something else for updates such as more furinture items nook mile stuff and more game mechanics. So the thought of a large update after one year kind of took wind. But if they ever do a larger than normal update i wonder if it would be during a time of the year where there isn't much going on in the ac world if there is such a time in the year. (I dont know anything about minor holidays that may have been skipped in acnh)


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 29, 2021)

as nice as it would be to get a big anniversary update, it's not feeling very likely. I'd be disappointed if the march update is just mario stuff, but that is all we know - and all we knew for this update was festivale and that really is all we got. I'm learning to not get my hopes up too much when it comes to updates because then I just end up disappointed and don't actually appreciate any of the new content the update brings. perhaps a larger update is coming, just not as soon as we would perhaps like it to.


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 29, 2021)

I've said this before in the thread for the most recent update (and countless others), but I believe Nintendo's priority for the first year of the game was adding the main event NPCs, as well as adding support for the save data cloud backup and further content for the Nintendo Switch Online app.

Now that that's past, we're going to see more updates like the 1.2.0-1.4.0 updates. Not MASSIVE DROPS OF CONTENT each time, but definitely something involving returning NPCs. There's never been an update without a returning NPC, there's evidence in the code that suggests they've worked on all but 3 event NPCs (although the value that implies it is also set to 0 for Rover, so make of that what you will), and I sincerely doubt that the next update's _just_ Mario furniture.

Nothing incredibly groundbreaking, maybe just the return of Phineas in a similar role to what he did in the Wii game or the return of the Sanrio villagers (which I feel's INCREDIBLY likely, given the reissuing of the amiibo cards in March and the fact that there's been some updates to their data in the most recent datamine) but also nothing disappointing, because I don't believe it's wise to go from being wildly optimistic to extremely pessimistic about the game. 

But there's going to be _something._

(also for the record, I sincerely doubt Nintendo doesn't care about the game, since it's making a LOT of money for them)


----------



## moonlights (Jan 29, 2021)

I won't be disappointed, I still have a lot to do in NH. of course it's nice to think they'll add Brewster back, but like... nothing like that has been promised. I love Brewster myself but if he's brought back I don't think the people complaining he's not in the game are gonna do a 180 with NH. I do think at some point within the next year he'll be reintroduced, I believe the first year we had updates purely for main events and now we'll start to see more for smaller features. I could be wrong tho!
but for the March update, I'm only expecting Mario items. this isn't a huge deal for me, I'm uninterested in Mario DLC but I think it'll be interesting to see what furniture we get!

I love Animal Crossing for the nature of the game, not on the condition that they'll add features that I want.


----------



## Manah (Jan 29, 2021)

Before release, I thought there would be new content updates like the team did with Splatoon. Now a year later it's been mostly re-adding old features that had been part of the base games prior to NH, with a handful of new furniture thrown in. I don't expect much of anything anymore.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't understand why everyone is acting as if the game was on its deathbed or something, we barely touched the one year gap. The game isn't dying, it's barely begun because the exciting part is about to come (goodbye holiday updates!), just look at all the features that are "locked" behind in the code, there are over 5,000 items that are yet to be released, upgrades and features that we might not have seen just yet. While I agree that this one won't be a grand update, I am sure there is still so much to see!


----------



## Rosch (Jan 29, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I don't understand why everyone is acting as if the game was on its deathbed or something, we barely touched the one year gap. The game isn't dying, it's barely begun because the exciting part is about to come (goodbye holiday updates!), just look at all the features that are "locked" behind in the code, there are over 5,000 items that are yet to be released, upgrades and features that we might not have seen just yet. While I agree that this one won't be a grand update, I am sure there is still so much to see!



To add to that, like I've mentioned on the 1.7.0 Update thread, other recent datamined info suggests that Katrina and Shrunk could potentially return. A Mario-style sidescrolling minigame and a 'Simon Says' dancing minigame is also potentially coming.

Let's not forget all the other datamined info that are still unreleased, such as Brewster, gyroids, the remaining veggies, and shop upgrades.

This year will most likely be focused on mechanics and gameplay updates.
EDIT: Not saying that all of these are dropping all at once. Just laying down all the things that are coming. So it's okay to be optimistic because we know these things are there.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 29, 2021)

I'll think they only care about money and not quality.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> I'll think they only care about money and not quality.


Then why are the updates free? 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021

I think it’s best if everyone on here goes in with low expectations for future updates.


----------



## azurill (Jan 29, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Then why are the updates free?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021
> 
> I think it’s best if everyone on here goes in with low expectations for future updates.


Think about the update themselves they are events that have happened in past games. I think the reason they have  them as updates is because they don’t want people to time travel to them. People would be mad if they had to pay for events that should be free. Your right we should by now have low expectations of updates. With this update I am glad that they have more color variations then what I thought they would.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 29, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Then why are the updates free?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021
> 
> I think it’s best if everyone on here goes in with low expectations for future updates.


But the game wasn't free.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 29, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> I believe Nintendo's priority for the first year of the game was adding the main event NPCs, as well as adding support for the save data cloud backup and further content for the Nintendo Switch Online app.



This would make the most sense time and resource-wise. Now that all the events are in the game to stay, they don't need to stress over beating a deadline to get them ready. They are now free to explore other aspects. After their 35-year Mario celebration, things can only get better for Animal Crossing.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



azurill said:


> Think about the update themselves they are events that have happened in past games. I think the reason they have  them as updates is because they don’t want people to time travel to them. People would be mad if they had to pay for events that should be free. Your right we should by now have low expectations of updates. With this update I am glad that they have more color variations then what I thought they would.



The events were time locked even after the updates. An example is TT to Feb 15, you won't see Pave or Festivale. So I don't think withholding them from release was to stop TT. I believe holding the events from us among other things allowed them to get the game out there on the shelves without having to come out and say "_Sorry, guys, we are going to delay it again. We're not quite ready. Look for the game Summer/Fall 2020_". And since Covid was unplanned for, they could have delayed it a 3rd time saying something like _"Due to unforeseen  pandemic-related hardships, we are asking fans wait until 2021_".

Me personally, I'd rather have some of the game and wait for updates than to have none of the game and wait for release.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 29, 2021)

Frankly, I won't be surprised or shocked in the slightest. I would love there to be some crazy big update but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> But the game wasn't free.


The game is high quality imo.


----------



## azurill (Jan 29, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This would make the most sense time and resource-wise. Now that all the events are in the game to stay, they don't need to stress over beating a deadline to get them ready. They are now free to explore other aspects. After their 35-year Mario celebration, things can only get better for Animal Crossing.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021
> 
> ...


Covid probably waspart of it or they could  have been planning on doing the updates this way anyway. Updates are a good thing  they can change something if the have to. It can also give them time.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 29, 2021)

Answer is SIMPLE: I will be no significant update.

Who still believes is "happy return" of Brewster or any extra buildings... please, wake up. It's still a chance ACNH will be played until the end of 2021 because will be no point to play any longer. It will be pointless to play longer than a year, because everything will be seen, most of achievements will be completed and playing just because of 50th Birthday of CEO's aunt event will be so insignificant and will not give any motivation to play.

Who is missing a good content of New Leaf - my advice, do exactly the same as I did. Play in NL, do not sell 3DS or whatever you have, if you did, consider to buy one second hand, as New Horizons never will have such a content.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Jan 29, 2021)

I feel very disappointed with the updates we've seen these last months. First of all, we don't have a lot to do compared to New Leaf: villagers cannot come to your house (even if they say they'll do it, I restarted my island two days ago and the first day I get my home, my two villagers told me they'll visit me but it's actually false), you don't have a fun island with mini-games (yes, we can travel to mystery island, but I find them less fun), less places to visit (café, some shops) and of course less furnitures. Remember, first days of the game, we didn't have Redd, diving, dreams, etc etc. But too much is missing for the game to be perfect for me and really fun and interesting. Many have already deserted it.

I just hope the next updates will be better, with the return of at least Brewster, and maybe new fruits (banana, durian...) and more furnitures. Please. Not just based of a theme (for example Mario) but everything we enjoyed during the last opuses (HHD was very very good in term of decoration, I miss it). When I discovered Pocket Camp and saw all these wonderful items...  why am I playing New Horizon? 

I do hope more updates with more content. Months without any event as we could see last month is so sad. We lost something forever: spirit of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 29, 2021)

Her Majesty Hades said:


> I feel very disappointed with the updates we've seen these last months. First of all, we don't have a lot to do compared to New Leaf: villagers cannot come to your house (even if they say they'll do it, I restarted my island two days ago and the first day I get my home, my two villagers told me they'll visit me but it's actually false), you don't have a fun island with mini-games (yes, we can travel to mystery island, but I find them less fun), less places to visit (café, some shops) and of course less furnitures. Remember, first days of the game, we didn't have Redd, diving, dreams, etc etc. But too much is missing for the game to be perfect for me and really fun and interesting. Many have already deserted it.


Someone decided to simplify the game for unknown reason. Another (bad) decision was consolidation, like "post stand" moved into airport. 
Literally a sense of life has been taken from previous AC game. Villagers are rarely approaching while playing.
I feel lucky, I hadn't played much other AC games before I started playing NH, but once I started playing NL (since New Year Eve) on daily basis observing how much we lost and just living in dreams, dreaming about future updates and they never comming.



Her Majesty Hades said:


> I just hope the next updates will be better, with the return of at least Brewster, and maybe new fruits (banana, durian...) and more furnitures. Please. Not just based of a theme (for example Mario) but everything we enjoyed during the last opuses (HHD was very very good in term of decoration, I miss it). When I discovered Pocket Camp and saw all these wonderful items...  why am I playing New Horizon?


No, no, no and no. No Brewster, no new fruits, no new vegetables. They gave us pumpkins, but this was just made so quick with minimal effort and serves nothing else than making some more money... but money are useless, because there is not much we can buy for those.



Her Majesty Hades said:


> I do hope more updates with more content. Months without any event as we could see last month is so sad. We lost something forever: spirit of Animal Crossing.


As you noticed, spirit of Animal Crossing has been lost and this cannot be patched with updates. But at least big N earned a good money... and in time NH will be dropped by them completely.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Answer is SIMPLE: I will be no significant update.
> 
> Who still believes is "happy return" of Brewster or any extra buildings... please, wake up. It's still a chance ACNH will be played until the end of 2021 because will be no point to play any longer. It will be pointless to play longer than a year, because everything will be seen, most of achievements will be completed and playing just because of 50th Birthday of CEO's aunt event will be so insignificant and will not give any motivation to play.
> 
> Who is missing a good content of New Leaf - my advice, do exactly the same as I did. Play in NL, do not sell 3DS or whatever you have, if you did, consider to buy one second hand, as New Horizons never will have such a content.



The initial data mine did show among other things (that did end up to be true) that there is some kind of plan for a café. Whether it be in the Museum or it's own building. IIRC, v1.7 shows that Katrina may be coming back soon.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> It will be pointless to play longer than a year, because everything will be seen, most of achievements will be completed and playing just because of 50th Birthday of CEO's aunt event will be so insignificant and will not give any motivation to play.



You can easily say that it is pointless to play any Animal Crossing game for longer than a year. It isn't like New Horizons is missing the core of  what makes Animal Crossing an Animal Crossing game. It is the same type of game as the previous installments.

I don't believe that the updates are making people less motivated to play. I just think that this game has been out for almost a year and people are finishing up their goals in this game faster than in any previous installments and getting bored faster.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Who still believes is "happy return" of Brewster or any extra buildings... please, wake up. It's still a chance ACNH will be played until the end of 2021 because will be no point to play any longer. It will be pointless to play longer than a year, because everything will be seen, most of achievements will be completed and playing just because of 50th Birthday of CEO's aunt event will be so insignificant and will not give any motivation to play.



What evidence do you have that Brewster won't return though? There has been evidence that they are working on adding Brewster to the game, so I do think people can still hope for that, and don't need to "wake up" from some unrealistic Brewster fantasy.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 29, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> You can easily say that it is pointless to play any Animal Crossing game for longer than a year. It isn't like New Horizons is missing the core of  what makes Animal Crossing an Animal Crossing game. It is the same type of game as the previous installments.


I may agree, where playing more than a year would be pointless, as it will be another loop. However playing old iteration of AC will not be giving any hopes, because everyone knows, there will be no further updates and we got what we got, no more no less.
Promises of new updates with some holidays or events will not extend anything, may cause some players will come back for a day or two and nothing more.
I'm sure amongst all of players will be some playing over and over, many years because of their own reason.



meggiewes said:


> I don't believe that the updates are making people less motivated to play. I just think that this game has been out for almost a year and people are finishing up their goals in this game faster than in any previous installments and getting bored faster.


No, I'm not trying to say updates making people less motivated to play, I'm saying UPDATES we got already not giving anything more interesting than content we had before.
I'm trying to say, delays of updates - whatever reason behind this decision - changes nothing, as those updates not providing enough content.

What could save this game? In my opinion content should be comparable to NL at the day of release or at least during summer update. If this would ever happen we may have some solid ground... but for future updates.
So many things been literally copied and truncated from New Leaf, and terraforming and placing items outside is not enough.



coldpotato said:


> What evidence do you have that Brewster won't return though? There has been evidence that they are working on adding Brewster to the game, so I do think people can still hope for that, and don't need to "wake up" from some unrealistic Brewster fantasy.



You may believe me, you may not - I will respect any decision you make. Probably in time you will forget about our discussion - but Brewster will not come back... or maybe we should appreciate Mr Resetti we got recently as figurine? Would you enjoy "happy return" like this one?

I kept saying long time ago, I don't believe it will be an ultimate version of AC ever and my predictions still stand. As they releasing Mario, Zelda and other games again and again, it will be not really good decision to give everything what is the best in NH, because Nintendo will probably release new console in the future and with new console, will release old games, adding some new flavour.

Honestly, I wish you and everyone else, I'm mistaken. I'm player like you are and I would prefer to enjoy this game for many years, I would like to enjoy new updates and I want to playing - but not enjoying to wait for something never comes.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 29, 2021)

I am not expecting anything really. It's better to have low expectations and get a big surprise!


----------



## azurill (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> You may believe me, you may not - I will respect any decision you make. Probably in time you will forget about our discussion - but Brewster will not come back... or maybe we should appreciate Mr Resetti we got recently as figurine? Would you enjoy "happy return" like this one?
> 
> I kept saying long time ago, I don't believe it will be an ultimate version of AC ever and my predictions still stand. As they releasing Mario, Zelda and other games again and again, it will be not really good decision to give everything what is the best in NH, because Nintendo will probably release new console in the future and with new console, will release old games, adding some new flavour.
> 
> Honestly, I wish you and everyone else, I'm mistaken. I'm player like you are and I would prefer to enjoy this game for many years, I would like to enjoy new updates and I want to playing - but not enjoying to wait for something never comes.


I wouldn’t say there is no chance but maybe a small chance of getting Brewster and let’s not get our hopes up. If we do get him doesn’t mean it will be this year. They have yet to say if he is coming back so he still might not. As for the Mr Resetting model I think that’s for Groundhog Day.  I do agree there will never be a ultimate ac game and many things will not be making a return.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Who still believes is "happy return" of Brewster or any extra buildings... please, wake up. It's still a chance ACNH will be played until the end of 2021 because will be no point to play any longer. It will be pointless to play longer than a year, because everything will be seen, most of achievements will be completed and playing just because of 50th Birthday of CEO's aunt event will be so insignificant and will not give any motivation to play.


I said on another thread that Brewster and The Roost were specifically mentioned by villagers back in April 2020 with coloured names. I highly doubt Nintendo would let dialogue like that in the game with his name coloured if they weren't planning on adding him at some point. They removed the dialogue thus far, so it's possible they could scrap the ideas for Brewster and The Roost, but I don't think Brewster is 100% ruled out honestly. If anything, there's a higher chance of him or a new pigeon coming back than not.










This does not prove Brewster coming back, I know. These pics could even be fake. But to say he is 100% not coming back is also a little too far-fetched if you ask me. Especially also considering data mines. Things can indeed be scrapped, but at the same time, you can't really ever prove that Brewster is coming back because we will never know until enough time passes.

If it's 2022 with no Brewster, then yes the chance begins to get slimmer. But it's 2021 with *many* missing NPCs, so we don't really know if they're continuing to add them throughout this year or forgetting about them completely just yet...

I'm no NH enthusiast, but no one can really assume things yet. That goes both ways.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> What could save this game? In my opinion content should be comparable to NL at the day of release or at least during summer update. If this would ever happen we may have some solid ground... but for future updates.
> 
> So many things been literally copied and truncated from New Leaf, and terraforming and placing items outside is not enough.



We are in agreement there. I am sure that most of us were expecting a fully complete game with updates when the game released instead of a half completed live service game. 

But, I'm also more willing to reserve judgment on whether this type of update model is better fir the game after all the content has been released to the public. 

After all, Redd wasn't in the game at the very beginning. Neither was Pascal or diving. They added Gullivar as a completely new thing with a new set of pirate themed furniture. All the holidays are now in the game (even though they are mysteriously only in 2020 right now). They put the Dream Suite back in. And Leif sells bushes. Flowers, and pumpkins. These aren't insignificant changes even if they don't really bring hours and hours of gameplay.

We will just have to see how the next year goes because the game is still actively changing. 

Splatoon 2 was met with a giant "meh" when it first came out and some disappointment. Niw it is regarded as a good game. The same thing might happen to ACNH.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 29, 2021)

I don’t understand why anyone would expect an anniversary update.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> It will be pointless to play longer than a year, because everything will be seen, most of achievements will be completed...Play in NL, do not sell 3DS or whatever you have, if you did, consider to buy one second hand, as New Horizons never will have such a content.





Monokuma73 said:


> I feel lucky, I hadn't played much other AC games before I started playing NH, but once I started playing NL (since New Year Eve) on daily basis observing how much we lost and just living in dreams, dreaming about future updates and they never comming.



I'm interested in your confidence that the game will not be playable after a year. Typically I would agree that the past games, including and before NL, did have the disadvantage of after one year there is the potential every year will be extremely similar, but one thing NH has over past games is the ability to change things up every year through updates. I've said it before, I agree NH should step up its content and match NL's amount of things to do, but I've also said that I believe NH also doesn't _need_ to because I find it to be a great game even with some features missing that were in NL. Either way, I think NH will be a game of new discoveries for at least a couple years while NL is basically set in stone the way it is.

Also, I'd like to know your opinion of NH when you first played it. Did you love it for a while and then grow bored? Or did you never really like it? I figure you must've liked some part of it if it convinced you to try NL. I ask because I'm not sure comparing 10 months of NH to less than a month of NL is a very fair comparison.


----------



## Snek (Jan 29, 2021)

Like what others have said, the Mario stuff will be in the next update. Not expecting anything else, unfortunately. Because if this last update, I have low expectations, but if I'm surprised that will be pleasant. Hopefully they start adding things we've all been requesting like Brewster, gyroids, and the like.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Then why are the updates free?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021


Why on earth would they NOT be free?

They've only given us events (very low quality, with no real furniture) that were already part of almost every previous AC title!

They aren't doing us any favors. :-/


----------



## Byngo (Jan 29, 2021)

i won’t care 

im content w the game either way. adopting a glass half full mentality has definitely helped me


----------



## Eureka (Jan 29, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Why on earth would they NOT be free?
> 
> They've only given us events (very low quality, with no real furniture) that were already part of almost every previous AC title!
> 
> They aren't doing us any favors. :-/



Disagree. I feel like the items we get in the updates have been high quality for the most part. I've been pretty happy with the amount of furniture as well. Looking forward to getting more.

Why on earth would it not be free? Well that's because majority of big gaming companies charge money for any additional content or even a season pass.  It doesn't matter if it should of been there from the start or was in a previous game, that is what companies are doing. Not saying it's right of course.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

Eureka said:


> Disagree. I feel like the items we get in the updates have been high quality for the most part. I've been pretty happy with the amount of furniture as well. Looking forward to getting more.
> 
> Why on earth would it not be free? Well that's because majority of big gaming companies charge money for any additional content or even a season pass.  It doesn't matter if it should of been there from the start or was in a previous game, that is what companies are doing. Not saying it's right of course.


Well I'm an old school player and don't believe games should be released unless they're complete, and not a half assed version of what they should/could be.

And that 'additional content' was previously base game content. :-/

I'm not ok with mediocrity, but we are all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 29, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Well I'm an old school player and don't believe games should be released unless they're complete, and not a half assed version of what they should/could be.
> 
> And that 'additional content' was previously base game content. :-/
> 
> I'm not ok with mediocrity, but we are all entitled to our opinions.


Animal Crossing New Horizons is its own game. Just because past games had the feature from the start doesn’t mean this one has to. You’re lucky we’re even getting these consistent updates in the first place, especially with the condition of the world right now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm not going to come in as hot as you all are, but I will say if they expected us to pay dlc for holidays and holiday furniture, I would be disgusted. It's kind of scummy if they made it that way or expected it.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Animal Crossing New Horizons is its own game. Just because past games had the feature from the start doesn’t mean this one has to. You’re lucky we’re even getting these consistent updates in the first place, especially with the condition of the world right now.


I am well aware, but one thing a new game should be, is BETTER than the previous one, and it is lacking not only the content, but the fun.

NH isn't fun.

I avoid everything that used to be fun because I refuse to craft tools.
I loathe the Pocket Camp crafting, and breaking tools is a bloody disgrace!

Over and OUT.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 29, 2021)

People keep expecting because the game is missing a lot of things which are supposed to be included in the base game to begin with. One should not ignore that fact. I'm not saying that everything has to be included, but at least the game should have characters like Brewster and Kapp'n who are series staples and most demanded by fans. Of course one can't help but be disappointed by their absence.

Also, the game has been in development before the pandemic started and one cannot keep using that as an excuse.

As pointed out several times, game code had indicated the presence of unreleased content. Let people be optimistic because there's something to support it.

Yes, I am excited for March. Should I get disappointed because of my expectations, that's my own fault. It doesn't end in March though. That's just the start of the second year.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> People keep expecting because the game is missing a lot of things which are supposed to be included in the base game to begin with. One should not ignore that fact. I'm not saying that everything has to be included, but at least the game should have characters like Brewster and Kapp'n who are series staples and most demanded by fans. Of course one can't help but be disappointed by their absence.


I agree, they shouldn't sleep on the fact that the base game is still incomplete. I honestly thought we would had most of the basic stuff by this point. The fact that we don't shocked me, but now I'm at the point where I just don't expect things to get much better content wise any time soon. It sucks to have that mentality, because I don't want the game or the company to fail.

I will still play the game, but that doesn't excuse the fact that the game is pretty barebone if you take away terraforming and dropping furniture outside. I do like those features and they are awesome, but it can't carry the series for its entire life.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 29, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> You may believe me, you may not - I will respect any decision you make. Probably in time you will forget about our discussion - but Brewster will not come back... or maybe we should appreciate Mr Resetti we got recently as figurine? Would you enjoy "happy return" like this one?
> 
> I kept saying long time ago, I don't believe it will be an ultimate version of AC ever and my predictions still stand. As they releasing Mario, Zelda and other games again and again, it will be not really good decision to give everything what is the best in NH, because Nintendo will probably release new console in the future and with new console, will release old games, adding some new flavour.
> 
> Honestly, I wish you and everyone else, I'm mistaken. I'm player like you are and I would prefer to enjoy this game for many years, I would like to enjoy new updates and I want to playing - but not enjoying to wait for something never comes.



It was confirmed we are getting updates this whole year, and possibly next year as well. Nintendo doesn't often come out with new and fresh ideas for New Horizons updates and for the most part have just been adding in things/NPCs from previous games over time. Why wouldn't they add what's possibly the most requested NPC to New Horizons? People's voices have been loud about Brewster almost everywhere Nintendo posts about animal crossing. I'm not saying just because of that they have to add him, but I do think it has some influence. They also were working on adding him earlier to the game but perhaps something went wrong so they decided to work more on him later. I'm not saying it's guaranteed he will come to the game, but I think there is a high chance he will even if it's later this year. To me saying something like "Brewster will not come back", is too strong of a statement to make without having some sort of evidence.


----------



## marea (Jan 29, 2021)

That would be fine with me, but i would feel pretty bored if we get half way through this year without any substanional updates. Still, it is waaay too early to tell, and i am feeling kinda optimistic.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 30, 2021)

Rosch said:


> People keep expecting because the game is missing a lot of things which are supposed to be included in the base game to begin with. One should not ignore that fact. I'm not saying that everything has to be included, but at least the game should have characters like Brewster and Kapp'n who are series staples and most demanded by fans. Of course one can't help but be disappointed by their absence.
> 
> Also, the game has been in development before the pandemic started and one cannot keep using that as an excuse.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question, who decides what is supposed to be included in the base game/what is a "series staple"? Fans? If so, which fans? Older fans? New fans? I mean, internet-wise I agree with you that Brewster (and a café) and minigames are probably the two most requested features but I've also seen fans that don't care about it.

And that only covers Internet land, who knows what other people want and consider.



TheDuke55 said:


> I agree, they shouldn't sleep on the fact that the base game is still incomplete. I honestly thought we would had most of the basic stuff by this point. The fact that we don't shocked me, but now I'm at the point where I just don't expect things to get much better content wise any time soon. It sucks to have that mentality, because I don't want the game or the company to fail.
> 
> I will still play the game, but that doesn't excuse the fact that the game is pretty barebone if you take away terraforming and dropping furniture outside. I do like those features and they are awesome, but it can't carry the series for its entire life.


Another quick question, what is the criteria that makes base NH an incomplete game? Can a game be called "pretty barebone" if it features the highest amount of villagers, flowers, bushes, fossils, clothing, wallpaper, flooring, villager activities, QoL updates over its predecessors like stacking, pocket and storage space? For every less fruit, less NPC, there is a most customization options and most character creation options. If I take away defining features of previous games, can they also be called pretty barebones? If I take away for example Tortimer Island and the Main Street away from NL, or the city from City Folk?


----------



## Rosch (Jan 30, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Just a quick question, who decides what is supposed to be included in the base game/what is a "series staple"? Fans? If so, which fans? Older fans? New fans? I mean, internet-wise I agree with you that Brewster (and a café) and minigames are probably the two most requested features but I've also seen fans that don't care about it.
> 
> And that only covers Internet land, who knows what other people want and consider.



Who decided what is put into the game, the developers, obviously.

What is a series staple? Characters, mechanics, gameplay, and/or items that have been part of the series since they were first introduced. Brewster has been part of the series since Wild World. And by Kapp'n, I am referring to him. Not the minigames. He's been part of the series since the very beginning.

By 'fans' I am referring to any Animal Crossing enthusiasts/followers/supporters who greatly contribute to the game's popularity and sales, therefore affecting the series' future, which affects the company, which affects the development of the game. Of course I know there are people who don't care about certain things at all. That's how fandom is.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 30, 2021)

I doubt there will be some major update we'll get the mario update and thats's that. I'd just be happy that when I buy the Sanrio cards they add all the funitue lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 30, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> At this point, Im convinced Nintendo doesn’t and probably never did care about New Horizons.
> 
> They saw a gap in the market. Fans of the series were baying for another game since New Leaf. It didn’t matter if they released a decent game or not - people would still buy it. NH sailed on the success of NL and it worked.
> 
> Now Nintendo has our money in its pockets they have no incentive to make the game better. The free updates were a mask of good faith to keep sales up - empty promises of the game we should have had.


Exactly, a rushed cash grab, and empty promises.
The community aspect is all but gone, the villagers are cardboard stands, they let us decorate everywhere, but got rid of almost all furniture, they gave us terraforming, but then limits us to 8 slopes, and 8 bridges.
And don't even get me started on the limited QR slots, they should really allow us to have more, just put an item for expanded QR slots in the NM shop already!
The only update I cared about were the bush update, but that should have really been in the game from the beginning, there's no excuse for withholding content just to pull it out for PR.
It's clear that once they found out how Pocket Camp can print them money NH became the unwanted step child that they rushed out the door, and only give enough attention as to not get reported to CPS.
You can certainly make a beautiful island, but how interesting is it really to have the same small set of furniture littered everywhere, how many fake restaurants, and cafés do you really want?..
It doesn't even come close to NL as a sim game, and it doesn't even have the catalogue to touch  HHD.
Hopefully the second year will have actual content updates, instead of this crap where they just gate "events".
New Leaf were a masterpiece, NH feels like it  were just phoned in, maybe covid played some role in it, but even so it doesn't excuse the base game being so lacking.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 30, 2021)

IMHO, the only quintessential things an Animal Crossing game needs aren't specific NPCs like Brewster, but the themes of family/friendship, creativity, and collection/achievement. This is what the original "creator" of Animal Crossing has always focused on, and what the producer of AC:NH (who also lead development of New Leaf) has lead her NH team on the basis of. Really, if we take a look at each of those categories, New Horizons makes huge improvements in all three.

There is no way they could have recycled New Leaf in its entirety and called it a day. For one, that's taking a game with *a lot* of terribly low quality assets, going from a staggering 240p to 720p/1080p. They would have had to literally spend all of development time trying to redesign *every* single 3D object mesh and texture from the ground up. If they could even achieve that on time, there would be little time to make big changes to gameplay as they have done with New Horizons. 

And, honestly, if we ended up only getting New Leaf HD, I would turn it away instantly. Going from Wild World to City Folk, which is where they basically took the same game and only increased graphics with minimal improvements, was very disappointing. They didn't even change the hourly music, so in 2008-2013, we were stuck listening to the same hourly tracks as we were in _2005_. Given that New Horizons is the 6th game in the series, it was very vital that they shook up the game in some form, and with things like crafting and terraforming, they certainly did.

You can criticize New Horizons for the content patches as often as you'd like, but truthfully, they released a very solid game on release date, and have only continued to make it better since, *for free*, with no signs of stopping any time soon. That is extremely rare in this day and age for any game, and their patches to prevent hacks and such really show their commitment to this title. I'd rather not have an AC game where I wait another 8 years with barely any new content drops before the next main series game, and they're doing a great job, as far as I'm concerned.

It's not perfect, no game is, and not even New Leaf was a masterpiece. If you think so, check it out again, and you will instantly be reminded of the many limitations and inconveniences we dealt with in the game. Villagers moving away unexpectedly, new ones moving on top of your town wherever they wanted to, grass decay, tiny inventory, repetitive dialogue, hackers, lack of customization, low quality assets, poor representation of POC, etc. I could keep going, but my point is it is by no means without its downfalls, as much as I still love it.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2021)

Ha!

NL didn't lag at all.

I feel like I'm walking in slow motion, through PORRIDGE in NH. 

I moved faster in Pokemon Gold on a bike!


----------



## Feunard (Jan 30, 2021)

Her Majesty Hades said:


> I feel very disappointed with the updates we've seen these last months. First of all, we don't have a lot to do compared to New Leaf: villagers cannot come to your house (even if they say they'll do it, I restarted my island two days ago and the first day I get my home, my two villagers told me they'll visit me but it's actually false), you don't have a fun island with mini-games (yes, we can travel to mystery island, but I find them less fun), less places to visit (café, some shops) and of course less furnitures. Remember, first days of the game, we didn't have Redd, diving, dreams, etc etc. But too much is missing for the game to be perfect for me and really fun and interesting. Many have already deserted it.
> 
> I just hope the next updates will be better, with the return of at least Brewster, and maybe new fruits (banana, durian...) and more furnitures. Please. Not just based of a theme (for example Mario) but everything we enjoyed during the last opuses (HHD was very very good in term of decoration, I miss it). When I discovered Pocket Camp and saw all these wonderful items...  why am I playing New Horizon?
> 
> I do hope more updates with more content. Months without any event as we could see last month is so sad. We lost something forever: spirit of Animal Crossing.



I understand your disappointment but I don’t think it’s fair to say that there’s more to do in new leaf compared to new horizons. Don’t get me wrong, I totally respect your opinion, I actually share part of it, but reading your comment has made me realise how different the two games are. It’s true that months without events can be boring but this was the case in new leaf, too! At least in my experience, there is much more to do in new horizons. After I completed my town in new leaf, I wouldn’t play for more than 15 minutes every time I started the game. Plus, villagers‘ dialogue was unbearable to me back then. In New Horizons, even if I only have to dig up fossils and do my daily tasks, I always have to dedicate at least 30-40 minutes of my time to the game. I know it can look like it’s not that much, but that’s a big difference to me, as I feel more engaged in the building and maintaining of my island, while in acnl it felt like a chore to me most of the time. Maybe it’s just me, but mini-games and the café didn’t entertain me that much after a year of playing. I wish Brewster were in acnh but I am happy with how Nintendo has managed the update system. In acnh, it actually feels like you’re starting from scratch, with something new coming every couple of months, building a community. This is, for me, the essence of Animal Crossing New Horizons. Even the comments villagers make about what you’ve doing the day before, which many people complain about, make me feel like every single villager on my island is thankful towards me and recognises my investment into creating a pleasant place to live. New Leaf was more about creating a beautiful town than feeling part of a community, this is what I think after years spent playing the game. I do wish furniture sets were in the game, as well as pocket camp fantastic items, but New Leaf and New Horizons are too different to be compared, in my honest opinion. So we should focus more on the positive aspects of the game and simply enjoy it rather than complaining about it.
That said, who says we can’t have New Horizons plus all of the cool features found in New Leaf, even if the gameplay of the two games are so different? Unfortunately, I can’t answer to this but asking yourself this question is probably what makes you so disappointed with the updates and what misses from acnl. I’ve asked myself that question too, and I am satisfied with the answer I came up with: to give us the feeling of building up a community, bit by bit. The update system makes sense to me because I think it answers to this logic.
Anyway, the experience of playing Animal Crossing games is extremely subjective, so all I’ve said might sound like nonsense to you, which is totally understandable. I’ve loved New Leaf, why would I have kept playing it for more than 3 years if it wasn’t the case? But New Horizons, with all of its flaws, is the perfect game for me. After all, one of the best aspects of the Animal Crossing community is the variety of opinions Animal Crossing players have.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 30, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The initial data mine did show among other things (that did end up to be true) that there is some kind of plan for a café. Whether it be in the Museum or it's own building. IIRC, v1.7 shows that Katrina may be coming back soon.



Many things has been literally copy / pasted from New Leaf. I can still some "mess" in the game, small bits but it's clearly indicating many things has been not looked at properly.
Data mining is only proving something is in the code, no more, no less. I know this from my experience as well as others. If you will be data miner and if you will dig in code of game I created you will find some things not included in my final release and you could have false impression I will release this in the future, but I won't. I just had some ideas, I thought they may be good, but finally I dropped them and replaced with something else.
Good example of comparing dreams to reality is recent update, where we finally got Resetti... but as figurine. Can anyone say now, we don't have Resetti?



Jez said:


> I said on another thread that Brewster and The Roost were specifically mentioned by villagers back in April 2020 with coloured names. I highly doubt Nintendo would let dialogue like that in the game with his name coloured if they weren't planning on adding him at some point. They removed the dialogue thus far, so it's possible they could scrap the ideas for Brewster and The Roost, but I don't think Brewster is 100% ruled out honestly. If anything, there's a higher chance of him or a new pigeon coming back than not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As someone mentioned this before it was a dialogue related to visiting / hosting. I don't have a screenshots, because back then I considered this as irrelevant, however dialogues not proving anything.



Ganucci said:


> I'm interested in your confidence that the game will not be playable after a year. Typically I would agree that the past games, including and before NL, did have the disadvantage of after one year there is the potential every year will be extremely similar, but one thing NH has over past games is the ability to change things up every year through updates. I've said it before, I agree NH should step up its content and match NL's amount of things to do, but I've also said that I believe NH also doesn't _need_ to because I find it to be a great game even with some features missing that were in NL. Either way, I think NH will be a game of new discoveries for at least a couple years while NL is basically set in stone the way it is.
> 
> Also, I'd like to know your opinion of NH when you first played it. Did you love it for a while and then grow bored? Or did you never really like it? I figure you must've liked some part of it if it convinced you to try NL. I ask because I'm not sure comparing 10 months of NH to less than a month of NL is a very fair comparison.



I will try to explain as well as elaborate what I said earlier. My "confidence" regarding to lack of playability after one year should be expressed like "one year + about 2,000 hours", where everything has been seen, experienced and all (or at least most) achievements have been completed. In my opinion will be no point to play any longer.
I think about NL the same, it's not a single accusation towards NH.

I consider myself lucky, as I laid my hands on NL, when has been completed, so now I'm comparing version 1.5, not earlier one.
Would you like to know my opinion? I will be more than happy to answer that.
First of all, word "love" is reserved for living creatures (people, animals), not for a things, including art, music, software etc. I can use word "like" instead.

My first contact with AC (as a franchise) was at some point in July / August 2020, NH wasn't my first AC game but the first one, I spent so many hours. I'm playing actively since late August / early September 2020 every single day. Until the end of 2020 I had not enough time to spend more time with other AC, but I had some experience already and have my opinion.
I liked, I like NH and never been bored. If this feeling will come to me, I would definitely stop playing - any game, not only AC.
I did not playing 10 months, but let's assume I started on the begin of September 2020, so now it gives me only 5 months. In the meantime I was playing NL, sometimes couple days, sometimes week or so, but in the New Year's Eve I was started to play NL every single day, keep playing NH. So, I'm comparing 5 months of NH experience to one month of NL experience.
This month was more than enough (for now) to compare everything has happened in January in NH and NL. I was clearly expressed, comparing those two, I more enjoy New Year's celebration in NH than NL.
There's many things I dislike in NL, I'm not a blind fanatic trying to prove NL is the best ever. For example, I dislike:

Small screen of 3DS
No TV output
Lack of ability to see an item in storage
Lack of auto-stack (fruits)
Small inventory
Poor visibility of art when attempting to buy from Redd's Gallery...
... and many more.

However, I can compare what we have in NH... or how much has been taken out, comparing to what we got. I wouldn't mind if NH would be crated from scratch, as completely new game with new idea, but when we got so many things copied and pasted from NL, and when many people are almost worshipping Nintendo for summer update, because we got Redd's, Art Gallery in Museum and diving, I can't be quiet and I'm saying it's what we got in the past, and it's nothing refreshing.

As a summary, something positive:


----------



## Radio (Jan 30, 2021)

The game was worth the amount of money I paid for it. I've put hundreds of hours into it at this point and that's worth the "price" to "enjoyability" to "time spent" ratio. I don't expect them to do any major updates for _several_ years; I think they'll just keep doing these small ones. The fact that NL even got a major update at all was not only super surprising, but also dropped several years after the game first came out. If they're already doing lots of minor updates as their update model, I don't really foresee them saving new features to put into a major update. I see them adding in new features alongside these event updates that we've been getting. 

I'm just glad these updates are free. Most other popular Nintendo games makes you pay for DLCs for new content (Pokémon and Fire Emblem I can think of specifically which slapped on expensive DLCs for their games) and Animal Crossing just gives it to us for no charge, so I'm not going to complain much about it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 30, 2021)

Jez said:


> I said on another thread that Brewster and The Roost were specifically mentioned by villagers back in April 2020 with coloured names. I highly doubt Nintendo would let dialogue like that in the game with his name coloured if they weren't planning on adding him at some point. They removed the dialogue thus far, so it's possible they could scrap the ideas for Brewster and The Roost, but I don't think Brewster is 100% ruled out honestly. If anything, there's a higher chance of him or a new pigeon coming back than not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the game were just rushed out the door, completely unfinished, when the game released my villagers were talking about the post office, and Brewster, but after an update they stopped, I can only assume that they were meant to be in the game, but just got scrapped because they couldn't be bothered, or figured they could just cut out content, and finish it later somehow, but forgot to remove the villagers dialogue talking about them...
The pictures are not fake..


----------



## DVD (Jan 30, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I am well aware, but one thing a new game should be, is BETTER than the previous one, and it is lacking not only the content, but the fun.
> 
> NH isn't fun.



That's definitely an opinion

Which I don't agree with, because NL bored me much quicker and it got old real fast personally, but that's just how it is, not everyone can think the same; I just don't think it's fair to put it as if it was an objective fact like that when it clearly isn't

EDIT: just to clarify I'm not saying it's perfect or that it isn't missing content, it clearly is. But yet I still am having more fun with it, probably because of the larger amount of creative options; you can't customize half as much as you can in New Horizons in any previous game of the series and that's the one part I'm enjoying the most, and the nook miles thing does make it much more fun for me to complete challenges that have always been optional (completing the critterpedia, etc) but that I really didn't find any reason to complete in previous games. Maybe if the meow thing in NL had come with the first release I would've also enjoyed that in that game, but honestly the welcome amiibo update came out too late for me to care, I had already gotten over the game at that point

What I am saying is that it's still a good game even if it's missing stuff, which only means that it could be a freakin masterpiece if they chose to release everything that's missing. And honestly I don't think they should miss that oportunity because this game has the freaking potential to be an absolutely perfect Animal Crossing experience in my opinion


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 30, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> .


I mean, you are just completely disacknowledging my entire post because I already said the screenshots may not prove anything. That was not my point. I said it's too early too determine if Brewster and other NPCs are ruled out yet.

Anyways, it's not like anyone can change others' opinions on the internet, so if you really believe that then that's on you. Just don't start telling others that Brewster is not coming back because you, or anyone, has no proof of that.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 30, 2021)

Guys, I think we are getting off track from the topic that was asked about. Everyone is free to have an opinion and like or dislike the game, although, in my opinion, I don't think a multi-millionaire company like Nintendo needs to be defended... Remember that it's their job to deliver a pleasant experience and now it's their turn to finish the game which was, factually, unfinished from the start. It's okay to admit so, and it's also okay to be positive about future updates, I'm sure they don't want to leave a sour taste in any fans' mouth and we will see NH become greater than NL, just give it time. I think one has to be a little too complacent to enjoy the base game of NH as is, which if you do, that's good, but the game honestly could use some ambition because it has a lot of potential, just be patient and trust the process.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 30, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> I'm not expecting anything other than Mario-related items and possibly some minigames mentioned in the datamine. I believe they've made it abundantly clear that when a picture of an NPC appears on the screen, the update is mostly focused on that NPC. In that case, two Mario-related items appear on screen, so I think that will be all. If they decide to add other minor stuff, we'll see, but I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> However, now that all major holidays are out of the way, I'd love for them to focus on other minor holidays (Aprils' Fools Day, the return of the Flea Market, La-Di-Day, Yay Day or Bright Nights, to name but a few), as well as QoL updates everyone's been asking for and more NPCs present in previous games. I want updates that add events/items that will last for more than literally once a year.



I didn't know that there was a datamine mentioning minigames. Is there more information on this? A return of minigames would be amazing.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm certain there won't be an anniversary update too. But I've already decided I'm taking an entire year break from the game so that there's a years worth of updates for when I return. Stopped in Sept baring an odd day here/there to help friends and played the toy day event.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 30, 2021)

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm certain there won't be an anniversary update too. But I've already decided I'm taking an entire year break from the game so that there's a years worth of updates for when I return. Stopped in Sept baring an odd day here/there to help friends and played the toy day event.



Just out of random curiosity. If there happens to be a really big update, will you play earlier than a year?    I've been debating that too, but I like playing too much to stop just yet. I'll probably take a really solid break around the time Monster Hunter Rise comes out though.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 30, 2021)

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm certain there won't be an anniversary update too. But I've already decided I'm taking an entire year break from the game so that there's a years worth of updates for when I return. Stopped in Sept baring an odd day here/there to help friends and played the toy day event.


Honestly I may do the same, not take a year but just stop playing until a substantial update comes out. It'll be as if you're waiting for the game the actually release, and it'll be nice to come back and discover new things, just like when you first buy a new AC game


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

i doubt there will ever be a good update at this point but literally, i just want old furniture, clothes, npcs and villagers 
they don't need to bring in anything new just bring back old things 

also at some point i wanna see flick and cj on my island at the same time with a mix of a fishing & bug event, idc what it is, i just wanna see them both lol


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jan 30, 2021)

I've been thinking about it, and I think that the big update will come in summer, even though the anniversary is in March, more people will have free time during the summer time, so I think that they are waiting so more people come back to the game.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 30, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Many things has been literally copy / pasted from New Leaf. I can still some "mess" in the game, small bits but it's clearly indicating many things has been not looked at properly.
> Data mining is only proving something is in the code, no more, no less. I know this from my experience as well as others. If you will be data miner and if you will dig in code of game I created you will find some things not included in my final release and you could have false impression I will release this in the future, but I won't. I just had some ideas, I thought they may be good, but finally I dropped them and replaced with something else.
> Good example of comparing dreams to reality is recent update, where we finally got Resetti... but as figurine. Can anyone say now, we don't have Resetti?



I don't think anything was copied and pasted. The differences in hardware and software between the the 3DS and the Switch are way too extreme. But we're going to have to agree to disagree.

The Resetti model has nothing to do with giving fans Resetti. It's a groundhog day item. Groundhog day is a day celebrated in the USA... Also, it's an item we got in New Leaf for the same reason


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 30, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The Resetti model has nothing to do with giving fans Resetti. It's a groundhog day item. Groundhog day is a day celebrated in the USA... Also, it's an item we got in New Leaf for the same reason



Exactly. Besides, Resetti is already a part of the game working at rescue services. We already have him, we just unfortunately don't get to see him as he's helping us.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 30, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Just out of random curiosity. If there happens to be a really big update, will you play earlier than a year?    I've been debating that too, but I like playing too much to stop just yet. I'll probably take a really solid break around the time Monster Hunter Rise comes out though.



I imagine I could be tempted, but it needs to be huge as currently there's nothing incentivising me to return in Spring or Summer. I have all the event stuff, bugs, fish and diving things available from march-early september, and a fully decorated island. Without adding enough content that I will have multiple things to do each day, I doubt I'd play for more than a couple hours.
Meanwhile picking back up in September I haven't got the seasonal DIYs, haven't really touched the events, and there's new critters to get, and if there's a number of small updates on top of that, it'll feel like a larger update and refreshing after the break..


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 30, 2021)

I hope for a DLC similar to the one Splatoon 2 received. It's questionable whether that could even happen, as it would make it difficult for non-DLC owners to visit the towns of those who do own it. Otherwise, there really isn't a reason for the developers to use a lot of resources for NH considering that it's still selling really well and that the updates don't generate more money.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 30, 2021)

We are getting funny wahoo jump man, pretty sure that's all they will do. Even though the furniture should have been in the game at the start since its been in every other game... *shrugs*


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 30, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> We are getting funny wahoo jump man, pretty sure that's all they will do. Even though the furniture should have been in the game at the start since its been in every other game... *shrugs*



That's what I find so sad about it. If it were something entirely new, I would be okay with "only" getting new furniture. I'd still be disappointed, but at least it is new content. But that's been in older games as well and was cut from NH.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 30, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I don't think anything was copied and pasted. The differences in hardware and software between the the 3DS and the Switch are way too extreme. But we're going to have to agree to disagree.


It maybe was misunderstanding leading to disagreements. I never said it is / was exactly the same code / platform or whatever else. I'm pointing only what players got from predecessor. 
Example: Diving - it's nothing new, it was before in NL. Diving has been not only "copied & pasted" but was stripped from that what we got before, for example medusas and underwater creatures escape behind the fence.



JKDOS said:


> The Resetti model has nothing to do with giving fans Resetti. It's a groundhog day item. Groundhog day is a day celebrated in the USA... Also, it's an item we got in New Leaf for the same reason


Can you see the difference? NL: model + Resetti, NH: just model. No more questions


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> There really isn't a reason for the developers to use a lot of resources for NH considering that it's still selling really well and that the updates don't generate more money.


There is, if they left New Horizons as is I feel like it would really scratch Nintendo's seal of quality, just look at the general opinion of the game and you'll see a lot of dissatisfied people, they need to fix that or they will shatter the franchise's image and have people think about it twice before buying the next game. They need to make sure to finish the game otherwise they will be shooting themselves in the foot. They have the sales for now, but they need to look at the future too. Happy customers are loyal customers.

But again, we are far from done, New Horizons barely started and I think people are being pessimistic about the outlook of the future (Which I understand given the last updates) But I trust there's much more to the game, it just hasn't been released yet and so I will have good faith in it.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 30, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> There is, if they left New Horizons as is I feel like it would really scratch Nintendo's seal of quality, just look at the general opinion of the game and you'll see a lot of dissatisfied people, they need to fix that or they will shatter the franchise's image and have people think about it twice before buying the next game. They need to make sure to finish the game otherwise they will be shooting themselves in the foot. They have the sales for now, but they need to look at the future too. Happy customers are loyal customers.
> 
> But again, we are far from done, New Horizons barely started and I think people are being pessimistic about the outlook of the future (Which I understand given the last updates) But I trust there's much more to the game, it just hasn't been released yet and so I will have good faith in it.



That's certainly true. I'm just not sure how many players will actually go back to NH and experience that. Many will, sure, but most people I know haven't picked up the game in months despite all the updates. I don't know if larger updates would change their opinion, so whether or not Nintendo releases one wouldn't change their decision to buy/not buy the next game in the franchise. But you're definitely right that it will affect the opinion on the franchise of many people, especially fans I guess.

Once Nintendo manages to deal better with the pandemic, they might bring some larger updates. It's possible that the original schedule was to release more substantial update and that's the reason why they weren't able to. So I'm not all pessimistic. I just hope that this won't lead to a game with less content in the end than we would otherwise have received.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> That's certainly true. I'm just not sure how many players will actually go back to NH and experience that. Many will, sure, but most people I know haven't picked up the game in months despite all the updates. I don't know if larger updates would change their opinion, so whether or not Nintendo releases one wouldn't change their decision to buy/not buy the next game in the franchise. But you're definitely right that it will affect the opinion on the franchise of many people, especially fans I guess.
> 
> Once Nintendo manages to deal better with the pandemic, they might bring some larger updates. It's possible that the original schedule was to release more substantial update and that's the reason why they weren't able to. So I'm not all pessimistic. I just hope that this won't lead to a game with less content in the end than we would otherwise have received.



That's another thing people seem to be ignoring, the pandemic. Japan isn't like the US when it comes to at home work. When you're at home you don't really work like you would here, home is much more a place to relax and spend time with family there compared to the US. Multiple developers have gone on record saying that the pandemic makes things much more difficult since they also don't have access to their normal equipment. Though I'm still on the side of players saying the game needs more items and furniture yall also have to remember that their schedules were probably hit hard by the pandemic. It's also separate teams on NH than previous games and pocket camp (some devs stayed yes but shh). Still though, we might get big news on the anniversary or maybe an item or two but I doubt we will be getting a huge update. It's 2021 though, vaccines are coming out and things are returning to "normal". If not this year maybe next?


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 30, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> That's another thing people seem to be ignoring, the pandemic. Japan isn't like the US when it comes to at home work. When you're at home you don't really work like you would here, home is much more a place to relax and spend time with family there compared to the US. Multiple developers have gone on record saying that the pandemic makes things much more difficult since they also don't have access to their normal equipment. Though I'm still on the side of players saying the game needs more items and furniture yall also have to remember that their schedules were probably hit hard by the pandemic. It's also separate teams on NH than previous games and pocket camp (some devs stayed yes but shh). Still though, we might get big news on the anniversary or maybe an item or two but I doubt we will be getting a huge update. It's 2021 though, vaccines are coming out and things are returning to "normal". If not this year maybe next?



You're absolutely right. I've already said this in other threads, but the only aspect I don't understand is why they haven't yet made a QoL update. It would have been easy to develop in comparison to implementing new gameplay systems and fans would have loved it. Features like crafting in bulk are really simple to implement and after almost a year, this should have been more than possible. Adjusting e.g. the durability of the golden tools as well. I've programmed a shop-system like this and it was really easy to do. Of course, it takes much more planning and play testing when you are a team of developers working on such a big title, but it could have been done without a doubt. 

As for the lack actual new content in the latest updates, I think that's partly because of the pandemic and if that's actually the case, we might see some great new features in the future. I try not to have huge expectations anymore, but as long as the game receives updates, we can still be hopeful and at the end of the day, it's still a good game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 30, 2021)

Jez said:


> Honestly I may do the same, not take a year but just stop playing until a substantial update comes out. It'll be as if you're waiting for the game the actually release, and it'll be nice to come back and discover new things, just like when you first buy a new AC game


That's kind of what I will probably do to. I experienced the game for a year with all the events, so now all that is left is to experience the content they may or may not add. I will see what the Mario update offers and then take a long break or not.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 30, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> Guys, I think we are getting off track from the topic that was asked about. Everyone is free to have an opinion and like or dislike the game, although, in my opinion, I don't think a multi-millionaire company like Nintendo needs to be defended... Remember that it's their job to deliver a pleasant experience and now it's their turn to finish the game which was, factually, unfinished from the start. It's okay to admit so, and it's also okay to be positive about future updates, I'm sure they don't want to leave a sour taste in any fans' mouth and we will see NH become greater than NL, just give it time. I think one has to be a little too complacent to enjoy the base game of NH as is, which if you do, that's good, but the game honestly could use some ambition because it has a lot of potential, just be patient and trust the process.


I agree that patience could certainly help some, but I don’t think calling people who enjoy New Horizons that give their opinion “defenders of Nintendo” and “complacent” is the right way to go. If one could criticize this game, then there are others who could share their feedback as well, and should be able to do so without the name calling/shade from others.

This is an Animal Crossing fan site after all. I really think some are getting too carried away with how they are presenting their feedback to the point where they’re just coming into every thread with not feedback, but redundant negativity. I really recommend using Nintendo’s game feedback pages to submit feedback and constructive ideas to improve the series. But calling the developers lazy and not ambitious, which is what I’ve seen people do here, is not going to get anyone anything but embarrassment, which is what they should already feel going onto a fan forum to say these things.


----------



## DVD (Jan 30, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> I agree that patience could certainly help some, but I don’t think calling people who enjoy New Horizons that give their opinion “defenders of Nintendo” and “complacent” is the right way to go. If one could criticize this game, then there are others who could share their feedback as well, and should be able to do so without the name calling/shade from others.



Plus, enjoying the game does not mean you can't be critical about it too: I've been complaining about things since day one, it's just that my issues with the game are honestly not getting in my way of enjoying it. You can enjoy something and acknowledge what's wrong with it too


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 30, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> I agree that patience could certainly help some, but I don’t think calling people who enjoy New Horizons that give their opinion “defenders of Nintendo” and “complacent” is the right way to go. If one could criticize this game, then there are others who could share their feedback as well, and should be able to do so without the name calling/shade from others.
> 
> This is an Animal Crossing fan site after all. I really think some are getting too carried away with how they are presenting their feedback to the point where they’re just coming into every thread with not feedback, but redundant negativity. I really recommend using Nintendo’s game feedback pages to submit feedback and constructive ideas to improve the series. But calling the developers lazy and not ambitious, which is what I’ve seen people do here, is not going to get anyone anything but embarrassment, which is what they should already feel going onto a fan forum to say these things.


I think you might be misunderstanding what I said for some reason. I never said anyone was a "defender of Nintendo", I said that you can enjoy the game on your own and the critique shouldn't really matter to you, if you enjoy the game there's no reason for you to feel affected by what people think about it and have the need to defend it, as it feels like often users might be taking it too personally, but I don't think any critique which can be considered negative is directed to users or meant to be harmful more than it aims to go towards Nintendo.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with ambition especially when it comes to a first-party game that has a reputation to uphold. I do think devs _are_ working hard and the game will be quite good in the end, but I also think the management of the game was a little flawed at the start which could of course be due to covid. I absolutely disagree that people should feel ashamed for not being happy with a product they paid for _unless_ they are disrespecting the devs, but that's completely different. The devs are people and they can make very good things but they can make mistakes too because they are human. And while I do agree there's sometimes unnecessary negativity which does bring you down more than up, I wouldn't alienate any fan regardless of their opinion, true fans want the game to do well after all. NL wasn't this polarizing, so I definitely can see there's just "something" that isn't sitting well among the general public, even if I do enjoy the game myself.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> You're absolutely right. I've already said this in other threads, but the only aspect I don't understand is why they haven't yet made a QoL update.


*Fixed the visitor schedule system
*Different music options for different stereos
*Camera HUD glitch returning as feature

They may not be the QoL you or other people wanted. I'd argue the first one is the most important QoL they ever needed and much much more crucial than "bulk crafting fish bait" or others. And reality is that they probably don't see the need of some of the QoL requested (or at least for now)- it's that easy to understand.


For the people talking about sales and revenue from PC, you're invited to see the figures for yourself and learn a bit about how sales work.




charmingpeach said:


> I think you might be misunderstanding what I said for some reason. I never said anyone was a "defender of Nintendo", I said that you can enjoy the game on your own and the critique shouldn't really matter to you, if you enjoy the game there's no reason for you to feel affected by what people think about it and have the need to defend it, as it feels like often users might be taking it too personally, but I don't think any critique which can be considered negative is directed to users or meant to be harmful more than it aims to go towards Nintendo.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with ambition especially when it comes to a first-party game that has a reputation to uphold. I do think devs _are_ working hard and the game will be quite good in the end, but I also think the management of the game was a little flawed at the start which could of course be due to covid. I absolutely disagree that people should feel ashamed for not being happy with a product they paid for _unless_ they are disrespecting the devs, but that's completely different. The devs are people and they can make very good things but they can make mistakes too because they are human. And while I do agree there's sometimes unnecessary negativity which does bring you down more than up, I wouldn't alienate any fan regardless of their opinion, true fans want the game to do well after all. NL wasn't this polarizing, so I definitely can see there's just "something" that isn't sitting well among the general public, even if I do enjoy the game myself.


Although I agree with the general feeling of your post, it's not that people can't voice negativity, it's that sometimes that is the _only_ thing they do. And they do it _everywhere_. And many times, it's not even feedback or constructive criticism, it's just whining and even sometimes people saying misinformed things and complaining about things that are there but they didn't notice.

(some) People keep ignoring everything that is on NH and focusing on what isn't there, so after these last days of the Festivale update I have understood that it's no use to post on these kind of threads and many others.


I'd say to keep enjoying the game but some don't do that so I don't know. 

and to add a little more on topic: I want a lot of things to come to NH and was when my islanders suggested Franklin becoming a regular visitor with a food truck to sell us food. If they ever bring a cooking mechanic as part of a major update, there needs to be a special visitor added to the rotation that teaches us cooking DIY on their food truck. It can be Franklin Jr. or whatever, I just need it to be true.


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 30, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> and to add a little more on topic: I want a lot of things to come to NH and was when my islanders suggested Franklin becoming a regular visitor with a food truck to sell us food. If they ever bring a cooking mechanic as part of a major update, there needs to be a special visitor added to the rotation that teaches us cooking DIY on their food truck. It can be Franklin Jr. or whatever, I just need it to be true.


Given his RV was food-themed in the Welcome Amiibo update and his entire "starving artist" schtick, I'd love to see Wendell return as a chef.

My boy finally managed to get himself some food.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 30, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Given his RV was food-themed in the Welcome Amiibo update and his entire "starving artist" schtick, I'd love to see Wendell return as a chef.
> 
> My boy finally managed to get himself some food.


I was about to say this. Like they didn't introduce Wendell for the designs in dreams so they might be holding him back so he would trade fruits for food DIYs, how cute would that be? I feel like it would fit the theme so well, something like Gulliver where he gives you items from all around the world, but Wendell does so for national foods! I would love a food truck too as RollingAntony said. Honestly, I'm a little too excited about the updates, I'll take whatever and I'm sure they know what they are doing, as right now this is just having some fun brainstorming!


----------



## azurill (Jan 30, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I was about to say this. Like they didn't introduce Wendell for the designs in dreams so they might be holding him back so he would trade fruits for food DIYs, how cute would that be? I feel like it would fit the theme so well, something like Gulliver where he gives you items from all around the world, but Wendell does so for national foods! I would love a food truck too as RollingAntony said. Honestly, I'm a little too excited about the updates, I'll take whatever and I'm sure they know what they are doing, as right now this is just having some fun brainstorming!


That’s a great idea I can definitely see Wendell with a food truck. It would be great way to bring him back and get some food items in the game.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 30, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I was about to say this. Like they didn't introduce Wendell for the designs in dreams so they might be holding him back so he would trade fruits for food DIYs, how cute would that be? I feel like it would fit the theme so well, something like Gulliver where he gives you items from all around the world, but Wendell does so for national foods! I would love a food truck too as RollingAntony said. Honestly, I'm a little too excited about the updates, I'll take whatever and I'm sure they know what they are doing, as right now this is just having some fun brainstorming!





azurill said:


> That’s a great idea I can definitely see Wendell with a food truck. It would be great way to bring him back and get some food items in the game.


I dont know who Wendell is, but i like these ideas of an NPC that allows you access to food items for decorating.


----------



## azurill (Jan 30, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I dont know who Wendell is, but i like these ideas of an NPC that allows you access to food items for decorating.


This is Wendell he is a wandering  artist who is always hungry.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2021)

DVD said:


> That's definitely an opinion
> 
> Which I don't agree with, because NL bored me much quicker and it got old real fast personally, but that's just how it is, not everyone can think the same; I just don't think it's fair to put it as if it was an objective fact like that when it clearly isn't
> 
> ...


I deleted my game after THREE DAYS before giving it another go.

It normally takes three years before I give up and delete a town.

You think it walks on water, and I think it blows goats the way it is now.

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 30, 2021)

All I say is who cares who does what with NH. If someone hates it okay if someone loves it okay. I think this game will just take more patience to get better.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 30, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> Exactly, a rushed cash grab, and empty promises.
> The community aspect is all but gone, the villagers are cardboard stands, they let us decorate everywhere, but got rid of almost all furniture, they gave us terraforming, but then limits us to 8 slopes, and 8 bridges.
> And don't even get me started on the limited QR slots, they should really allow us to have more, just put an item for expanded QR slots in the NM shop already!
> The only update I cared about were the bush update, but that should have really been in the game from the beginning, there's no excuse for withholding content just to pull it out for PR.
> ...



Im honestly kind of worried for the second year “updates”. I feel like it’s far more likely for Nintendo to start charging us for DLC than actually updating the game.

You want Brewster and the Cafe? That’ll be £10 please.
You want the Regal Furniture set? That’ll be £5 please.

And the super frustrating thing is that people will pay it and justify Nintendo’s awful mind set because all we want is a good AC game. It gets me so angry and sad.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 30, 2021)

azurill said:


> This is Wendell he is a wandering  artist who is always hungry.
> View attachment 353893


Lol he is interesting. From what i hear from others, alot of the past npcs  are assumed to come back eventually?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 30, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> Exactly, a rushed cash grab, and empty promises.
> The community aspect is all but gone, the villagers are cardboard stands, they let us decorate everywhere, but got rid of almost all furniture, they gave us terraforming, but then limits us to 8 slopes, and 8 bridges.
> And don't even get me started on the limited QR slots, they should really allow us to have more, just put an item for expanded QR slots in the NM shop already!
> The only update I cared about were the bush update, but that should have really been in the game from the beginning, there's no excuse for withholding content just to pull it out for PR.
> ...



Eh, this is certainly a take. I love NH and personally prefer it over NL. And I lol’d at villagers being cardboards, they’re far more engaging (dialogue included) than NL. And so are NPCs. But hey, we can agree to disagree on this.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 30, 2021)

Honestly, at this point, all I am gonna do is hoping that Nintendo gets their stuff together and deliver some game changing additions to NH this year, hopefully starting in March. I really enjoy playing this game, ngl it became my favorite AC title over the past months, mainly because I started to get kinda obsessed to terraforming as well as redesigning my island, since I'm getting so many inspirations and ideas which I never could implemented in any previous AC game, simply because of their limits in terms of designing and such. 

I'm not sure if there will be a big update for the game's 1st anniversary, of course I hope there will be something. However it wouldn't surprise me if they don't do anything big about it. Right now I just hope the Mario stuff will be good and with the Sanrio amiibo cards coming back, I also hope for a return of the Sanrio villagers along with their furniture (as well as any other amiibo villager).


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 30, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Lol he is interesting. From what i hear from others, alot of the past npcs  are assumed to come back eventually?



There’s no confirmation. Some NPC’s have been hinted by villagers and have been found on datamining (like Brewster).


----------



## azurill (Jan 30, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Lol he is interesting. From what i hear from others, alot of the past npcs  are assumed to come back eventually?


No one knows if or when they might come back.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 30, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> Im honestly kind of worried for the second year “updates”. I feel like it’s far more likely for Nintendo to start charging us for DLC than actually updating the game.
> 
> You want Brewster and the Cafe? That’ll be £10 please.
> You want the Regal Furniture set? That’ll be £5 please.
> ...


I highly doubt Nintendo would even think to do this. Why would they make up pay for the cafe when all other buildings were free? Why would they make us pay for a furniture set when all others were free? Nintendo may be a cash cow but they aren't stupid. They wouldn't start charging us for DLC when it was free before. That would be a major turn off and they would lose even more consumers of NH. Maybe if it was something exclusive like the Sanrio furniture set yeah that would be more plausible or even exclusive Splatoon DLC of some sort. Something that's out of the ordinary for NH. This idea is silly.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jan 30, 2021)

Not sure what to expect. However it would be very cool if we grew our own coffee beans and then took those to the Roost and made coffee with them. It would fit with the crafting theme and would be another plant.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 30, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I highly doubt Nintendo would even think to do this. Why would they make up pay for the cafe when all other buildings were free? Why would they make us pay for a furniture set when all others were free? Nintendo may be a cash cow but they aren't stupid. They wouldn't start charging us for DLC when it was free before. That would be a major turn off and they would lose even more consumers of NH. Maybe if it was something exclusive like the Sanrio furniture set yeah that would be more plausible or even exclusive Splatoon DLC of some sort. Something that's out of the ordinary for NH. This idea is silly.


You say that but every other game has had these features included from the get go. There is so much missing and Nintendo seems to prefer the PC style of content release that I honestly wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 30, 2021)

i doubt there will be a major update for the anniversary, but i'll be verrrry pleasantly surprised if there is one!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 30, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> You say that but every other game has had these features included from the get go. There is so much missing and Nintendo seems to prefer the PC style of content release that I honestly wouldn’t be surprised.


NH and every other game aren't the same. People shouldn't compare NH to every other game. That's silly


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 31, 2021)

Milky star said:


> NH and every other game aren't the same. People shouldn't compare NH to every other game. That's silly


NH is literally a game in the Animal Crossing series. Whilst every AC game is different (and that’s not a bad thing!) you expect a certain level of continuity. 
It’s like playing the next Elders Scroll game and finding out that “ooops no, I know you usually get several different races to choose from but this time round there’s just 3. And I know you use to be able to use magic from the get go but this time round we’ll be adding it in a update at some point in the coming years, but who knows when. And I know that last time you could make relationships with NPCs but this time they’re more just there for atheistic reasons. Hope that’s okey. But yeah definitely, the games still gonna be just as expensive as previous titles to buy.”


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 31, 2021)

Milky star said:


> NH and every other game aren't the same. People shouldn't compare NH to every other game. That's silly



Please note, there's no comparing to different games, like AC vs. Zelda / Mario. There's no comparing to similar games like Staxel, My Time at Portia and there is a discussion about same genre, and more - about another game within franchise.
Would you really expect "silence" and lack of opportunity to express on thoughts?
You may not compare ACNH to anything at all, I will respect this decision - but not everyone is YOU.
For me, personally "silly" (as you said) is accept everything what developers will deliver, no matter if the content is satisfying or not.
If you enjoy this game in current state, I respect this - you have a right to be happy, but different people may have a different expectation and sometime they are different than others.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> NH is literally a game in the Animal Crossing series. Whilst every AC game is different (and that’s not a bad thing!) you expect a certain level of continuity.
> It’s like playing the next Elders Scroll game and finding out that “ooops no, I know you usually get several different races to choose from but this time round there’s just 3. And I know you use to be able to use magic from the get go but this time round we’ll be adding it in a update at some point in the coming years, but who knows when. And I know that last time you could make relationships with NPCs but this time they’re more just there for atheistic reasons. Hope that’s okey. But yeah definitely, the games still gonna be just as expensive as previous titles to buy.”



But like there are many features which we love that haven’t been in all AC entries. Brewster wasn’t even on the original. Minigames/Tortimer island was introduced in NL.

I want NPC’s back as much as anybody else, but I see lots of people pushing the narrative that NH lacks content and it irks me. I’m sure a lot of those critics would probably stop playing WW, CF and GCN because of the lack of content.


----------



## maria110 (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't know if I need a big update but quality of life fixes would be cool.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> But like there are many features which we love that haven’t been in all AC entries. Brewster wasn’t even on the original. Minigames/Tortimer island was introduced in NL.
> 
> I want NPC’s back as much as anybody else, but I see lots of people pushing the narrative that NH lacks content and it irks me. I’m sure a lot of those critics would probably stop playing WW, CF and GCN because of the lack of content.


I’m aware that a lot of features were introduced in NL but previous games also still had lots of things to do. Out of all of them WW is probably the one with the least content but even that has more villager personality and interactions than NH.

When you play the previous titles it’s startling just have bare and empty NH is.


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't know.

But I hope they'll add some major stuff, especially for us players who've been playing for a while.

An addition of normal DIYs would be nice, as well as new critterpedia (maybe an extra page for bugs, fish and sea creatures) as well as art, just to get me excited about the game again since I've finished my museum and collected all DIYs at this point!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> I’m aware that a lot of features were introduced in NL but previous games also still had lots of things to do. Out of all of them WW is probably the one with the least content but even that has more villager personality and interactions than NH.
> 
> When you play the previous titles it’s startling just have bare and empty NH is.



Er, no? What lots of things to do? What other things were you able to do in WW, GCN and CF (besides going to the city hub in CF)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> NH is literally a game in the Animal Crossing series. Whilst every AC game is different (and that’s not a bad thing!) you expect a certain level of continuity.
> It’s like playing the next Elders Scroll game and finding out that “ooops no, I know you usually get several different races to choose from but this time round there’s just 3. And I know you use to be able to use magic from the get go but this time round we’ll be adding it in a update at some point in the coming years, but who knows when. And I know that last time you could make relationships with NPCs but this time they’re more just there for atheistic reasons. Hope that’s okey. But yeah definitely, the games still gonna be just as expensive as previous titles to buy.”


You're right NH is an AC game but it has a completely different concept from every other ac game. If I'll be honest I think NH is an experiment to see how people would react to updates instead of pre installed stuff


----------



## th8827 (Jan 31, 2021)

They had Mario images on the "Next Update" page, so I think that the Anniversary Update will have Nintendo items.


----------



## RoxasFan25 (Jan 31, 2021)

Right now the game has been pretty stale and last year all we kept getting was event updates. Sure they were fun but over time it just got really stale when there is a lack of new features that helps improve the gameplay. My friends have stopped playing the game because they found it too repetitive and just nothing much else to do. Same with me I completed my Museum 100%, found all the villagers I wanted, and made my island the way I wanted but the problem is there is no reason for me to keep playing the game everyday. 

The point is I hope in March 2021 they actually try to improve on the game through the biggest issues it has. Like being able to bulk craft multiple items, have more shop upgrades, improve interaction with our villagers, giving us different rewards instead of nook miles, and have more apps on our Nookphone to use. I know people are very divided when it comes to New Horizions not really standing out from past AC games. I get they are different in their own unique way but the thing is the game needs a big update if Nintendo wants to encourage people to play the game longer. With event updates that is not enough and considering how many people were not too thrilled with the Festivale update it shows how people want more things for this game. They don't "hate" the game they just wanted it to be better. 

In Conclusion while New Horizions is a good game the first time over time you just feel like you're stuck with nothing to do and you just feel like repeating the same stuff over and over until there is a new update. I just hope Nintendo realizes this because I cannot stress this enough the game needs serious imprveoment.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

th8827 said:


> They had Mario images on the "Next Update" page, so I think that the Anniversary Update will have Nintendo items.



It’s Mario items (for the Mario anniversary). I’m guessing: star, mushroom, hopefully M&L hats.


----------



## th8827 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s Mario items (for the Mario anniversary). I’m guessing: star, mushroom, hopefully M&L hats.


They can roll the Mario Anniversary into the  New Horizons anniversary, and add additional Nintendo items. 

One can dream, at least.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s Mario items (for the Mario anniversary). I’m guessing: star, mushroom, hopefully M&L hats.


I hope it's more than that. That's a boring ass update if you ask me lol


----------



## Jaco (Jan 31, 2021)

Just a headsup, I read an interview from November where a higher up at Nintendo was commenting on a slight drop off of New Horizon sales, and he said they would respond to that by accelerating new content.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 31, 2021



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s Mario items (for the Mario anniversary). I’m guessing: star, mushroom, hopefully M&L hats.



A Tanooki suit from Super Mario World seems like a given.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I hope it's more than that. That's a boring ass update if you ask me lol



Don't expect more. They're telling us is a Mario update with Mario themed items, so that's about what we're gonna get. Anything more is just setting yourself up for a big disappointment. And I don't mean to say it in a snarky way, but I've been disappointed by previous updates as well (expecting more).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Don't expect more. They're telling us is a Mario update with Mario themed items, so that's about what we're gonna get. Anything more is just setting yourself up for a big disappointment. And I don't mean to say it in a snarky way, but I've been disappointed by previous updates as well (expecting more).


Yeah I know. I don't care for Mario as a whole funny enough so the March update will be utter crap to me


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 31, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Just a headsup, I read an interview from November where a higher up at Nintendo was commenting on a slight drop off of New Horizon sales, and he said they would respond to that by accelerating new content.


I assume this is the reason they are locking so much content behind the code then. It makes sense since, for them, this is merely marketing. They know people _want _more content but as long as the game sells they don't need to go ham on the game, instead, they'll drop more to grab attention in a drought season. Now I don't know how well this sits with the general public though, I'm not sure the Game as a Service model is really working for people more than it seems to get people a little frustrated from what I see.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s Mario items (for the Mario anniversary). I’m guessing: star, mushroom, hopefully M&L hats.


Announcer: Next update you can wear hats! Stay tuned!

I've made a few jokes that they will just drop the Big bro and Little bro hat in the next update, but that would actually be an insult to only get those. Especially because you can pretty much make a Mario and Luigi hat with the qr designer being so customizable now.



charmingpeach said:


> I assume this is the reason they are locking so much content behind the code then. It makes sense since, for them, this is merely marketing. They know people _want _more content but as long as the game sells they don't need to go ham on the game, instead, they'll drop more to grab attention in a drought season. Now I don't know how well this sits with the general public though, I'm not sure the Game as a Service model is really working for people more than it seems to get people a little frustrated from what I see.


I mean we kind of knew this is what they were angling with from the get-go. I am sure if the lock-down didn't happen they would had been forced to drop more stuff out. They just brought it out at the right time.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Announcer: Next update you can wear hats! Stay tuned!
> 
> I've made a few jokes that they will just drop the Big bro and Little bro hat in the next update, but that would actually be an insult to only get those. Especially because you can pretty much make a Mario and Luigi hat with the qr designer being so customizable now.
> 
> ...



I actually hope they include the M&L hats. I love them! I usted to wear them a lot back in WW and CF, lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Mario and Luigi hats whoop whoop another item to be put into storage. Thx nintendo


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 31, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Just a headsup, I read an interview from November where a higher up at Nintendo was commenting on a slight drop off of New Horizon sales, and he said they would respond to that by accelerating new content.


Is it this interview?




__





						One moment, please...
					





					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## a potato (Jan 31, 2021)

Personally, I think ACNH was always a complete game with many great supplemental updates. While I do find it weird that the game had so much "cut" content, it's pretty much inevitable. While I hope there will be one, I won't really mind if there's not (though it seems like they might try to spin the Mario update as like an anniversary celebration). I've had fun playing, and that's what matters to me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I actually hope they include the M&L hats. I love them! I usted to wear them a lot back in WW and CF, lol.


Don't get me wrong, I think it would be cool if they brought them back to. I liked the Metroid costume, Zelda, and Mario stuff. And how they would make unique sounds of the game whenever you put them on. Like the Zelda you found a treasure SE when you put on his boots. But I feel like they won't even bother to put that much effort in it.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 31, 2021)

Even if Nintendo told us themselves there won't be a significate update for NH's anniversary I'll still be disappointed either way. I'm just prepared for the let down. If they want to throw in a surprise no one sees coming though... no complaints here. 

All that can be done right now is just sit, wait and speculate. I would like a big update, but that's me being impatient for the full game.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Mario Update will be by far the lamest


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s Mario items (for the Mario anniversary). I’m guessing: star, mushroom, hopefully M&L hats.



I think we will get those plus a lot more. I'm guessing we'll get most of the same ones that were in NL.

My prediction is that we will get around 10-15 new mario items (including wallpaper and flooring) and some mario/luigi/princess peach/toad clothing items.
Nintendo loves Mario and I can see them putting quite a bit of effort into these items.

I'm so excited to see all the mario furniture and interact with it (and see our villagers interact with them!!). They were some of my favorite items in NL.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 31, 2021)

The Mario update actually seems like it will be interesting.



Spoiler: Data mine spoilers bewarb



there was coding found in a recent data mine that includes actions such as jumping, falling, etc. This may be pointing towards mini games making a return! Which would be really cool.



But I think nintendo will save the big update for 2.0; im hoping they just wanted to focus on the holidays for this first year (we have also been dealing with a pandemic which slows progress!).

If we are following patterns of the previous titles regarding game progression I'm thinking the 2.0 update should be pretty big and include nookling upgrades and maybe a new area for shops such as kicks and leif.
Nintendo mentioned this would be a slower paced game prior to release so im not surprised or shocked we haven't gotten very far in just one year, let alone a year where an unexpected pandemic occured.


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 31, 2021)

Imma keep my expectations at an all time low for the March  update. I’ve learnt it the hard way from the January one lol.
I think we’ll get some blue pants, the iconic hats, a super star item and that’s it lol.
I’m also careful about the data-mining because last time everyone thought villager visits might return along with ceiling items so imma keep my expectations low for March, only expecting a few Mario items. If Nintendo proves me wrong I’ll be happy! 
Man, At this Point, honestly I don’t think either that there’ll be a big anniversary update. As people said before, maybe a cake lol. 
But I do think Nintendo listens to their fans (sometimes) and the feedback of the latest update was extremely bad. So maybe they’ll react to it?
We’ll see I guess. I’m just pretty pessimistic at this point


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't pay attention to data mines they're always better than the updates and that only upsets me more. This update will be an ass of an update with lame af clothes and furniture lol


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 31, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Just a headsup, I read an interview from November where a higher up at Nintendo was commenting on a slight drop off of New Horizon sales, and he said they would respond to that by accelerating new content.


Nope, that's not what they said.
_
Q10Unit sales of Animal Crossing: New Horizons were down a bit in the second quarter compared to the first, but do you expect sales to pick up again during the year-end sales season and to continue to drive good business momentum? 

A10 Furukawa:   The sales pace of Animal Crossing: New Horizons has eased compared to the period around its initial release, but among all our titles, this one continues to maintain high sales levels. As I mentioned in response to a previous question (Q7), this title is also driving Nintendo Switch hardware sales in Asian markets, which have relatively smaller sales numbers than the markets in Japan, the U.S. and Europe. Going forward, we will continue to implement in-game events and would like to create a situation where consumers will keep enjoying the game for a long time. This will be the first year-end sales season for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, and we hope even more people will take that opportunity to purchase the game._

I mean, let's explain a bit about sales. The latest sales reported, which is where this investor question comes from, are from FY3 2021 Q2. Animal Crossing New Horizons released at the tail end of FY2 2020, at Q4 (March 2020). FY3 2021 Q1 then corresponds to the following three months, which at least the first one (april) is still boosted by launch-effect. During Q1, the game sold 10.63m which is way too much. Q2, which spans July-September is usually a quiet sales period, because although it has some boost there and there like Obon on Japan, the months are usually slow. Despite that, the game still sold 3.64m.

Looking without any context, of course there is a drop quarter over quarter. We usually tend to see the true power of legs on display on these quarters if a game is able to have slight drops compared to the previous one, for example, Smash Bros Ultimate or BOTW had a very tine drop on sales, because they are true evergreen titles (or if you're insane like Mario Kart you go slightly up). ACNH had the biggest second quarter for any Switch game, so it's obvious that its 3rd quarter (FY3 2021 Q2) wasn't going to keep up- the game had an attach rate of around 36.5% which is _insane_. Still selling what it sold on Q2 is a show of the game's legs.

On a few hours we'll get the results of FY3 2021 Q3 which is Christmas period- that means sales will be huge for everything (it's the biggest quarter for Nintendo). Of course NH won't reach the 10m of Q2 because those sales were out of this world, but it will display the tremendous amount of power it has (thus any notion of the game selling based on the franchise previous success will be even more false). No game sales quarter over quarter the same as its initial release, that's a given. However, many Nintendo franchises tend to be evergreen for the rest of their lifes and keep selling well instead of being frontloaded like other titles. For example, Pokémon is a series that is more frontloaded, selling everything it can on the first year and then fading out (and SwSh is reversing that trend, ironically). MK8D had around 4m during its two first quarters but has now reached around 30m. Therefore, its sales dwindling a bit is normal and expected (and well, not expected because they are still insane). They are not affecting anything related to content or its release, well, if anything, they will just make Nintendo ask Kyogoku/Nogami for more updates.

And for bonus context, investor questions are noted for being silly sometimes. The investor here seems worried that NH didn't sell another 10 million copies which like explained above, is nonsense. But they are an investor and don't know a lot, so they just ask whatever they want.

(i know i said i wouldn't post again but the sales-talk that is happening is pretty misinformed and i hope i can clear some things)


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 31, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I don't pay attention to data mines they're always better than the updates and that only upsets me more. This update will be an ass of an update with lame af clothes and furniture lol


I don’t have high hopes for the Mario-themed update either, but maybe my low expectations will lead to a pleasant surprise when the update drops.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> I don’t have high hopes for the Mario-themed update either, but maybe my low expectations will lead to a pleasant surprise when the update drops.


I'll be surprised if it's actually good lmao


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 31, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I'll be surprised if it's actually good lmao


Maybe they’ll throw in some Fire Emblem stuff.


----------



## azurill (Jan 31, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I don't pay attention to data mines they're always better than the updates and that only upsets me more. This update will be an ass of an update with lame af clothes and furniture lol


I agree it’s best not to look at the data mines. Just because something is there doesn’t mean we will get it. People are getting disappointed because of it example would be cooking and new veggies. Cooking could have just been that Franklin cooks on turkey day and we might not get anything more then that. I don’t have high expectations for the next update whatever  we get we get.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

I think personally people shouldn't focus on data mines. That's what leads to a lot of disappoinment.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm now certain we will never get decent content.

IMO, just about every item from every update has been poorly created garbage.

I still prefer the NL items, and wish they would hire a talented artist to upgrade and add those items to NH.

Dear nintendo, stop allowing your grandkids to design the items with their feet.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 31, 2021)

Yea, that article jogs my memory. It wasn't a cause-and-effect from dipping sales.



RollingAntony said:


> They are not affecting anything related to content or its release, well, if anything, they will just make Nintendo ask Kyogoku/Nogami for more updates.



Still, I think it's a stretch to infer from that 10 question brief that New Horizon's content schedule has not been impacted by its huge sales. Like you said, it's an investor call so he can't give away the farm (the Q&A summary even says "I can't get into any specifics here" in Question 8) but he mentions a few times New Horizon's positive impact on the overall Switch life cycle and and that they "will come up with and undertake a variety of initiatives so that many people will maintain interest in our games and entertainment", and he specifically cites New Horizons in this context.



RollingAntony said:


> And for bonus context, investor questions are noted for being silly sometimes. The investor here seems worried that NH didn't sell another 10 million copies which like explained above, is nonsense. But they are an investor and don't know a lot, so they just ask whatever they want.



In my opinion, I didn't think any of the questions in that interview were silly. I think it's fair to call New Horizons a Mario Kart 8 tier game for the Switch so investors are naturally intrigued by the continued sales pattern.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't think there will be an big anniversary update, but all I want in life is Brewster to come back and more design slots ;n;


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 31, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Exactly. Besides, Resetti is already a part of the game working at rescue services. We already have him, we just unfortunately don't get to see him as he's helping us.



This is honestly just a technicality. This could have replaced with any character and a new character. It's honestly ridiculous to say "we have him" because of a line of dialogue that most players will never even see. He could have, I don't know, physically appeared for Groundhog Day? Or have the little manhole be his home like in New Leaf? Maybe he could have been repurposed to attack time travellers (hot take). 

We don't "have him".


----------



## Lanstar (Jan 31, 2021)

For those who complain about the lack of continuity between AC game features:

Nintendo has an odd philosophy about designing video games, in that they tend to avoid continuity in game features. They like to base their games off of very different and new themes so that each game - new and old - has longevity to entice people to play them. That's as opposed to every new game just being the exact same game, but with additional enhancements.

Take 3D Mario Games, for instance: Mario 64 was a basic dabbling into various ideas about 3d Platforming. Then Mario Sunshine was themed more about using a water pump named Fludd in a tropical envorinment removing many of the power ups and world variety from 64. Then Mario Galaxy twists the whole way you have to do the Platforming, and removes the Fludd mechanic. Features never accrue between games, but you'd be crazy if you complained about the lack of Fludd in Galaxy, no? What _isn't_ in such games is just as important as what is in them.

In such, I sort of recognize how they tried to theme New Horizons compared to past games. The game is heavily themed around building up a town from scratch, and also around crafting and outdoor decorating. To make sure of that, they muffled up a lot of other features: A lot of interior based decorations from past games were left out, and they even shrunk the rooms in our homes. It's actually quite intentional, so to encourage players to go outdoors and decorate, as opposed to play the exact same way as past games.

Sadly, the nature of Animal Crossing really conflicts with this method of design. Such a franchise is a gigantic feature void that engulfs everything in its wake - And its all due to being played for years in real time. The missing sets of furniture and other things are always brought up because the memories of them in past games are quite strong after bonding with them over the years - And it spirals out of control to the point that a lot of players want the game to work like Smash or Madden, where each new game must have all the major content of the old game, plus more. 

Hence why threads like this come up.


----------



## Kalle (Jan 31, 2021)

I think they need a massive update with gyroids and other missing common features and characters.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Jan 31, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> It's not perfect, no game is, and not even New Leaf was a masterpiece. If you think so, check it out again, and you will instantly be reminded of the many limitations and inconveniences we dealt with in the game.



Actually...

I bought New Horizons and played it for a few weeks. To make a long story short, I didn't like it! For a while, I tried to force myself to think positively about it, because I loved NL so much and I felt like I should love this game, too... but after some time, I just had to admit that I wasn't having fun. At first, I blamed my distaste and disappointment on the severe lack of furniture. However, my issues with the game are with the core design and gameplay decisions. I didn't care at all for crafting, nor did I care that outdoor design stuff had trampled all over indoor design, which was a part of NL that I loved so much. On top of that, I felt that the villager personalities were lobotomized, especially the lazies. Beau was my first lazy move-in in NH, and after just a few weeks of enduring the new lazy dialogue, it's actually kind of made me dislike Beau, now. I just felt that no amount of waiting for more furniture, NPCs, or future QOL improvements would ever make the game better for me.

So, I returned the game, and went back to playing New Leaf to try and cheer myself up. And I rediscovered what I knew to be true all along; that NL actually _is_ a masterpiece. I love it; it would place at least somewhere in my top 20 games. The graphics are gorgeous, the atmosphere is fantastic, and it's just plain fun to play. I can decorate both indoors and outdoors exactly how I like, and there's always stuff to do every day, even if there's not a holiday going on. What other people may call limitations or inconveniences, to me, is just part of what makes Animal Crossing so special.

My only regret is that I bought NH in the first place. At the time, I was just so excited to have a new Animal Crossing game, but if I had just waited to see that it was actually completely different than what I thought it was going to be, I wouldn't have given them my money.

As for the March update, to rope this post back on topic, I imagine it's just going to be a handful of Mario items... I wouldn't expect any other Nintendo-themed things, and I also wouldn't expect a massive update for the anniversary.

EDIT: I know I've had a history of being mean to NH (including in this very post), but I will say this, though... In spite of my distaste for the game as it is, if they introduce any really good Bowser-themed items or villagers as part of the Mario update, I will actually have to seriously reconsider trying it again to see if it's at least tolerable. I love Bowser _that _much.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 31, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> And it spirals out of control to the point that a lot of players want the game to work like Smash or Madden, where each new game must have all the major content of the old game, plus more.


This is comparing apples to oranges in the worst way possible.

Madden gets yearly releases, firstly. Each release recycles almost exactly what was in the past game with almost no improvement at all, mainly because there is little to improve in a football game that gets releases every single year. They're able to continue doing this because the players not only foot the bill of the game itself, but spend tons and tons of money on Madden coins to fund their team, which gives them an advantage over others who do not pay. Is this truly what you want Animal Crossing to become? I know I'd rather not have Pocket Camp for a main series game, lol.

As far as Smash, Smash: Ultimate is an excellent game, without one doubt. However, even Sakurai has said that it is unlikely any other future Smash game will have as many characters going forward. You reach a point where it becomes borderline impossible for developers to improve upon the formula of the game while also trying to 1:1 match every single bit of content that came before it. 

And I honestly feel like we have a good amount of furniture and items in New Horizons as it is. Each one has numerous variations that one can customize it to look like, too. In terms of sheer furniture series, there are less, but there is such a wide range of objects for interior, and especially exterior, placement that makes me feel the way I do. It's certainly a case of quality over quantity as well, given every single object they designed has a *massive *better mesh and texture than the 240p quality we were staring at in New Leaf. At any rate, it is without a doubt, this year will be full of more furniture items delivered through patches.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 31, 2021)

LoyalDragonfly said:


> EDIT: I know I've had a history of being mean to NH (including in this very post), but I will say this, though... In spite of my distaste for the game as it is, if they introduce any really good Bowser-themed items or villagers as part of the Mario update, I will actually have to seriously reconsider trying it again to see if it's at least tolerable. I love Bowser _that _much.


I whole heartedly agree with your love for Bowser


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 31, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> This is honestly just a technicality. This could have replaced with any character and a new character. It's honestly ridiculous to say "we have him" because of a line of dialogue that most players will never even see. He could have, I don't know, physically appeared for Groundhog Day? Or have the little manhole be his home like in New Leaf? Maybe he could have been repurposed to attack time travellers (hot take).
> 
> We don't "have him".



I agree that he could have appeared for groundhog day and that would be awesome, but he definitely is in the game working at the rescue services and that is a fact. Just because he doesn't appear like he does in previous games, doesn't mean we don't have him.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 31, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> This is honestly just a technicality. This could have replaced with any character and a new character. It's honestly ridiculous to say "we have him" because of a line of dialogue that most players will never even see. He could have, I don't know, physically appeared for Groundhog Day? Or have the little manhole be his home like in New Leaf? Maybe he could have been repurposed to attack time travellers (hot take).
> 
> We don't "have him".



Resetti is hilarious and while part of me wishes he was "really" in the game, I understand the reasoning why he's behind the scenes now. As funny as he is, apparently his monologues used to scare children and I guess Nintendo just decided to move a different direction.

That said, I do wish we could see him (along with all the other special NPCs like the Nooklings, Blathers, Tom Nook, Isabelle, etc.) hanging out at a social spot (like the Roost) during their "off" hours.

Also, I legitimately called rescue services today (boxed myself in decorating and didn't want to undo all the decorating to get out...thanks for the lift, Resetti!)


----------



## cocoacat (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm not getting my hopes up for March. I expect some Mario themed items and maybe a cake or something, but not much else. 

There's a lot I wish they'd add, and maybe we'll get some big exciting update soon, but no hint of anything like that yet. I still enjoy the game, but something new to do would be a welcome change of pace. I agree with others that feel NL had more. They did a great job with adding terraforming, and outdoor furniture, Celeste, and the beautiful graphics, but for me it seems there's a real lack of growth and life. Lack of shops and other things to unlock, museum exhibits, villager house visits, npcs, etc. New Leaf had a lot of different things in comparison. I don't want an exact copy of New Leaf, but I'm not sure there's really sufficient replacement for all the things that are missing.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2021)

LoyalDragonfly said:


> Actually...
> 
> I bought New Horizons and played it for a few weeks. To make a long story short, I didn't like it! For a while, I tried to force myself to think positively about it, because I loved NL so much and I felt like I should love this game, too... but after some time, I just had to admit that I wasn't having fun. At first, I blamed my distaste and disappointment on the severe lack of furniture. However, my issues with the game are with the core design and gameplay decisions. I didn't care at all for crafting, nor did I care that outdoor design stuff had trampled all over indoor design, which was a part of NL that I loved so much. On top of that, I felt that the villager personalities were lobotomized, especially the lazies. Beau was my first lazy move-in in NH, and after just a few weeks of enduring the new lazy dialogue, it's actually kind of made me dislike Beau, now. I just felt that no amount of waiting for more furniture, NPCs, or future QOL improvements would ever make the game better for me.
> 
> ...


I wish I could give more than one LOVE to this post!

A zillion loves! ^_^


----------



## TxAnt (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't imagine we'll get an update. More likely an anniversary cake in the mail from Nintendo.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 1, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I agree that he could have appeared for groundhog day and that would be awesome, but he definitely is in the game working at the rescue services and that is a fact. Just because he doesn't appear like he does in previous games, doesn't mean we don't have him.



If you had a arbitrary checklist and had only checked or unchecked as options - then maybe your right. But life isn't an arbitrary checklist. Resetti the character isn't in the game - or to satisfy you, has extremely minimal dialogue to the point where he is insignificant. Resetti the concept isn't in the game, as the role he once occupied is now left unfulfilled. 

For example, Joan isn't in the game - but who cares? Daisy Mae is basically a replacement.


----------



## lykkelille (Feb 24, 2021)

As someone who didnt play NL, you are all talking about Brewster and how much you want him/the café back: But would that really add any proper content? Would adding it back give us any proper things to do in the game?


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 24, 2021)

lykkelille said:


> As someone who didnt play NL, you are all talking about Brewster and how much you want him/the café back: But would that really add any proper content? Would adding it back give us any proper things to do in the game?


Well, The Roost itself was actually just a fun gimmick for the game imo, like back in the previous games, you could buy coffee which your character drunk... And that's pretty much it. K.K. used to perform there back in Wild World and City Folk, otherwise new in New Leaf, there was that mini game where you could work for Brewster and giving out coffee to your villagers. In exchange, you got Brewster inclusive items as rewards. Sometimes, NPCs also showed up there and you could talk to them, finding out a bit about their life outside of their work. Of course they can change up things with Brewster and how The Roost now works in NH, making it a bit more interesting, different and all. Personally, I just would like to have him back, simply because I want finally another NPC building on the island.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 24, 2021)

Brewster by itself probably wouldn't make that make of a difference, but it was all the little things combined that made the game feel whole. Like there was an actual community in your game. It's been a year and we still can't hold food and drinks (or other stuff villagers hold) and take bites/sips out of the items. Yet, we've been watching the villager's do that since day 1. I was a bit disappointed that there were so many emotion activities they could do in the beginning like sitting, and it took us 8 months to get those basic emotes they had from day 1 and they couldn't add all of them.

We're still wondering if we're going to get another Nooklings upgrade after a year. The coffee shop is just one more thing that would be fun to have and experience. More so if they actually do bring back the mini-game it had in NL. It would also probably bring back being able to hold coffee cups and sip them (among other drinks possibly and maybe foods)

I see some people commenting how they don't want Brewster or the shop and that is fine. You don't need to add it to your island. It was optional in NL. You can just act like it never existed if we do get it back.

But the way the game started with villagers doing stuff we couldn't do with emotions, food/beverages, and interacting with each other made it feel like I was just an observer and not part of their community. I could stay and watch, but I couldn't partake. Sure some of the stuff finally came back in updates, but it left a bad taste for me in the beginning.

So for a year update, I would like us to finally be given the stuff villagers were able to do from day 1. Everything. It was there from the beginning, there's no reason to keep it out of our reach.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Feb 24, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Well, The Roost itself was actually just a fun gimmick for the game imo, like back in the previous games, you could buy coffee which your character drunk... And that's pretty much it. K.K. used to perform there back in Wild World and City Folk, otherwise new in New Leaf, there was that mini game where you could work for Brewster and giving out coffee to your villagers. In exchange, you got Brewster inclusive items as rewards. Sometimes, NPCs also showed up there and you could talk to them, finding out a bit about their life outside of their work. Of course they can change up things with Brewster and how The Roost now works in NH, making it a bit more interesting, different and all. Personally, I just would like to have him back, simply because I want finally another NPC building on the island.





TheDuke55 said:


> Brewster by itself probably wouldn't make that make of a difference, but it was all the little things combined that made the game feel whole. Like there was an actual community in your game.



Yup, you guys summed up for me exactly why I miss Brewster. I've wanted him back the same as many others, but I wasn't really sure why - I never really visited him on NL! I'd pretty much accepted that I wanted him back just because _he's not there_, and it feels like content was taken away from us. But no, it's like you guys said, it really made the game feel like a community. I completely forgot that NPCs used to hang out at the cafe, and that was such a meaningful little touch. I love NH, but for me the lack of NPC buildings is the main thing that has always made it feel a little soulless compared to NL. Also, I mean, we're on an isolated island - it's not like we can just pop to the nearest city for a coffee. We need amenities!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 24, 2021)

I'd love to see Brewster back, and I'm 99% sure he's coming back (not sure if he'll be back in the upcoming update, but I'm guessing yes). I definitely would like to see the mini game return and be able to work in The Roost. I would love The Roost to have a stage again for other NPC's (maybe we can get Dr. Shrunk to teach you very specific reactions) and I'd love to see NPC's show up there (even NPC's we haven't met yet; maybe Phylis can show up or Rover can show up again like he used to in WW). I read someone (I'm not sure if it was Reddit or here) suggested that your villagers that moved out could also show up! That would be so cool, but I'm not sure how'd they pull that off.

I would love to see them adding another gimmick to The Roost.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 24, 2021)

While I do like the Mario items like I feel like this is not going to be enough to get people back into playing. We are almost a year into this game and they still haven't made any improvements to the game since a lot of people have been asking for quality of life updates for the longest time now. I mean how many times are we going to have to wait for all these improvements to come? Nintendo promised "advanced improvements" last year in a interview but I am not seeing it. 

January was pretty lackluster, February with the Festivale event it was cool but it was short, and now we are getting Mario items. Its not looking too good and you have to wonder if Nintendo is even listening at this point.

I don't mean to sound negative but seeing as we are getting closer to the 1 year anniversary of the game's release I am not sure if they are going to release a massive update or improvement to the game.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 24, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I don't mean to sound negative but seeing as we are getting closer to the 1 year anniversary of the game's release I am not sure if they are going to release a massive update or improvement to the game.



The way I see it, we're still about 4 weeks away from the game's anniversary. If there is an anniversary update,  they could easily drop the trailer between the 15th-18th of March, and the update on the 19th. I don't think we've ever gotten trailers more than  a week out. So we'll just have to wait a bit longer to see.


----------



## mattu (Feb 24, 2021)

As much as I have been hyped for updates in the past I'm not sure we'll get a Anniversary update in march, maybe a special item to celebrate 1 year on, but not a full feature update. That said if they are giving more functionality to the Sanrio Cards (at least the villagers) they will need to be included in an update so either the update (tomorrow) or another one in March before the cards are re-released.

However I do think 2021 is going to be a massive year for New Horizons. With many of the datamined features and things missing (from NL) making a return.

I believe some features may have been pushed back to 2021 due to Covid but also because Nintendo understands this is an evergreen title now, and they did'nt need a huge push to keep sales strong in 2020. However by having more features arrive in 2021 they'll keep the media reporting on AC and keep new players coming in as AC stays in the media.

Also Nintendo have set out to achieve what they said pre launch, or providing all the special characters they outlined and the seasonal updates so I imagine there will be more room in 2021 for features and new characters as opposed to the seasonal events and items they've been adding.

I adore Brewster and miss the Roost like crazy, but I've settled into the mindset of I'll be happy when he arrives, which I hope is not too much longer now because the comments in this thread about him being a community hub are spot on. Our islands need that spot where people can gather, and even go in the evenings to hang out.

I expect over 2021 we'll see all the things picked up in early datamines. Which when you add them up with be a lot of great content for the game.

1. Brewster, the Roost & Gyroids
2. More Vegetables and Cooking
3. Nook's Cranny Upgrade
4. Museum Upgrade
5. Tortimer's Island
6. Sewing Function 

Not too mention potentially many more special NPC's we can expect, Gracie, Lottie, Katrina, Digby etc

it's gonna be a great year regardless of whether we also get a march anniversary update


----------



## Sara? (Feb 24, 2021)

lykkelille said:


> As someone who didnt play NL, you are all talking about Brewster and how much you want him/the café back: But would that really add any proper content? Would adding it back give us any proper things to do in the game?



I have played ACNL, the only AC game of the series apart from NH, and i loved learning all villagers and NPC coffees cause everyone liked it in their own way ( different coffee grain, amount of milk and sugar ), the rewards if you dis a good job were cute and i adored been able to get a coffee to the go or in the coffee store.

Personally, i loved Brewster in NL and i do expect him to be introduced with an upgrade such as; more beverages like; juices ( apple, peach, pear and orange from oye towns ), tees ( cold and hot depending on season ) and different coffees ofc, also would love to see meals come back like a little bakery of sorts with salty and sweet products like; pizza,chocolates, cakes etc.
With his introduction i would love to have new gameplay dynamics such as; cooking, juice machine, gifting new items such as food/beverage etc. 

Dont know, i know its something many are desperately wanting for Nintendo to add and we might be annoying always pointing it out, but i must admit im genuinely looking forward for him ( also very excited and hopeful for Katrinas introduction  )


----------



## Valeris (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm on the fence. The Mario anniversary to me is lackluster and I understand it being such if a bigger update is being worked on or on the way. The one year anniversary should be the focus. If the latter isn't a big update, especially at the expense of the prior then that's a waste and I probably won't be happy.


----------



## ThePondGirl (Feb 24, 2021)

This is totally some wishful thinking on my part, but... compared to past updates, the Mario update is pretty small. That makes me think that either:

A) They’re planning a big update for the next one, or
B) There’s some behind the scenes updating going on- I.e. the sort of stuff you’d find in patch notes, but not advertised with the update.

Of course it could also just be a small update, and I’m jumping to conclusions- but I’m sure Nintendo knows that people think the dialogue is lackluster. The issue is that it’s not really their style to “improve” something like that and announce it. So maybe they’ll surprise us with all new dialogue out of nowhere? Probably not, but... I can dream.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 24, 2021)

The Mario update is very bland. I do like the non Mario items that are coming with the update tonight. I'll be sad if there's no anniversary update but I'll just play as normal which is for a few hours on the weekends.

Fingers crossed for more furniture, villagers, and Brewsters in that order. I never got far in NL to get Brewster so I don't understand the appeal right now other than to have more stuff to do in game other than decorate but I really enjoy the decorating part of NH.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 24, 2021)

I think it’ll be just the st. Patrick’s day update.
Very disappointing since st. Patrick’s day is actually my birthday. I Would love to be wrong and wake up to a huge surprise.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 24, 2021)

Once you upgrade the shop and museum, there really isn’t anything else to work towards in NH.

I was expecting Label to eventually join her sisters and maybe even upgrade Able’s and add some kinda expensive boutique section, since I doubt Gracie will be returning.

I can’t believe Nook’s Cranny hasn’t gotten an upgrade yet. I was hoping Leif would join Timmy and Tommy again so we can finally get some more house plants in this game. There’s only, like, 5?

I was hoping the pier would dock Kapp’n’s boat, and we can travel to islands a little more interesting than the mystery tours, which stopped being a mystery after a few trips. Mini games perhaps? No?

Brewster, more veggies, gyroids. Some bigger, more expensive items to decorate the island, like PWPs, because there really isn’t much to spend bells on. Bells seems so useless now.

I came to the conclusion that the first year would just focus on the major holidays and maybe some big changes will be coming this year. But idk anymore. People seem happy with the pi Pie, lol. I just expected more content, things to do beyond Holiday events, and seasonal items. Maybe I’m just greedy.


----------



## DVD (Feb 24, 2021)

I think one year in, they can't not give us more upgrades to the museum (like a Brewster one or Celeste's shop), or at the very least a new upgrade for Nook's Cranny, which we known is gonna come eventually because of the stairs in the right side of the building. Honestly, I don't really know what they're waiting for


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't think we necessarily have to get an update the day of the anniversary, but I do hope at least there will be a trailer either highlighting the next update or teasing things to come later in the year. 

Now that the holidays are out of the way, for better or worse, I do think the next update is going to be important in setting people's expectations on what they can expect from updates going forward.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 24, 2021)

It may be too much to set high expectations for the anniversary update if we are to get one, especially since there is been no indication I know of that a major update is set for the anniversary. Does Nintendo do big anniversary updates for other games?

There are a lot of big features we're looking for and I'm sure we won't get them all at once.  I don't see anything exciting happening in March. I believe we won't see any big features until late April or May. 

I think if we're lucky, the one thing we will see next is a new Nook's Cranny store. After 1 year, it makes the most sense that Nook's Cranny gets an update. By this point, every player who started the game on March 20 last year has seen Nook's Cranny go through all the seasons with it's seasonal item selection, and exterior decorating. So there is nothing left to see.  Then again I've been telling myself since last April it will be in the next update, but it has yet to happen. Maybe it's time to give up on that idea.

While QOL updates may still be a possibility, I feel any QOL improvements added will be ones we haven't asked for yet or have asked for the least. I think there are many aspects of the game we will have to learn to live with, such as tools breaking, no shopping cart at Able Sisters, or Orville wasting plenty of time.

Of course all of this is just my opinion and not backed by any evidence.



DVD said:


> I think one year in, they can't not give us more upgrades to the museum (like a Brewster one or Celeste's shop), or at the very least a new upgrade for Nook's Cranny, which we known is gonna come eventually because of the stairs in the right side of the building. Honestly, I don't really know what they're waiting for



While I don't doubt there'll be a second level if the store ever does upgrade, I think the stairs may just be apart of the interior design and not a guarantee that a second level is coming.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 24, 2021)

It would be awfully nice to get a big update. I feel like the new items and features roll out for this past year has been so slow. We also probably will need an update around that timeframe regardless because of this year's Bunny Day.

The Mario update we're getting as of later today seems decent because it's adding a good amount of stuff. This is actually the first update I've found myself looking forward to in a while.


----------



## Globes216 (Feb 24, 2021)

I really hope there is a big anniversary update and I think there might be one however I have absolutely no clue what they'd include in it. There's a lot of thinks I want but I guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 24, 2021)

At this point I’m just having fun designing my island so I don’t care
am really afraid the next update is just gonna be revamped bunny day tho -_-


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2021)

I reckon we'll get a golden coprolite.


----------



## azurill (Feb 24, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> At this point I’m just having fun designing my island so I don’t care
> am really afraid the next update is just gonna be revamped bunny day tho -_-


I agree with this I have been having fun thinking of new areas for my island. There was nothing about an update after this one so I’m thinking it’s just about bunny day as well.


----------



## heaven. (Feb 24, 2021)

i won't be surprised or disappointed! the game will have content updates coming for a few years still, there's no real rush imo. i don't really see nintendo doing anything special just for the game being released for a year.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Feb 24, 2021)

Disappointing how low people’s expectations have gotten - it’s perfectly reasonable and would make sense for the next update to mark the anniversary and to be a decent sized update, since we’ve all played through the year now and now that the holidays are out of the way it’s just making the glaring obvious missing gameplay features even more clear - there’s almost no point in checking the shop anymore, most of us saw all that the shop had to offer within the first six months. Lack of major characters from the franchise history, series staples such as Gyroids, multiple Nook store upgrades, the café - these are bare minimum expectations - and they should really be going much further than this. We need a huge furniture update as well as I talked about above, along with desperately needed Quality of Life improvements.

If the next update comes and it’s yet again more of the same - I.e. ten minutes worth of content with a promise of another update two months down the line - there’s no way I’ll keep up my current ability to play the game daily.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 24, 2021)

Nintendo didn’t tease a March update in the Feb update trailer so I wouldn’t assume that there will be one. When has Nintendo ever released an update specifically for a game’s one year anniversary? Seems to me that so far all signs point to the likelihood or there not being an anniversary update being much higher than the likelihood of there being one.

It’s been almost a year since release and I’ve logged in almost everyday to do my daily tasks. I have a huge backlog and quite a number of upcoming games I’m interested in so I don’t mind even if AC doesn’t have a huge update in March. NL didn’t last more than one year for me either after the initial release with all the “additional content” so no difference for me here. I’m sure AC will eventually have substantial DLC, whether paid or otherwise, that I will look forward to in the future if it doesn’t happen in March.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Feb 25, 2021)

At this point, I'm not expecting/hopeful for one. It would be really nice to get one that's quite big with lots in it though. 

But honestly, I'm happy with what I've got for now. I have being super focused on redoing my whole island and haven't really thought about updates. I completely forgot about the Mario update coming out, that's how much I don't care atm   

It just seems like wasted energy to worry about/expect anything now. Nintendo will never give us what we really want anyways.


----------



## mattu (Feb 25, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> It may be too much to set high expectations for the anniversary update if we are to get one, especially since there is been no indication I know of that a major update is set for the anniversary. Does Nintendo do big anniversary updates for other games?
> 
> There are a lot of big features we're looking for and I'm sure we won't get them all at once.  I don't see anything exciting happening in March. I believe we won't see any big features until late April or May.
> 
> ...



I think the seasonal changes does make a big impact on updates. I mean sure people are buying the game all the time, sales are still strong, but both Able's and Nooks getting upgrades before we've seen 4 seasons of content.......? If you are playing the long game and drip feeding stuff out it would make sense to wait a year before upgrading nooks.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 25, 2021)

mattu said:


> I think the seasonal changes does make a big impact on updates. I mean sure people are buying the game all the time, sales are still strong, but both Able's and Nooks getting upgrades before we've seen 4 seasons of content.......? If you are playing the long game and drip feeding stuff out it would make sense to wait a year before upgrading nooks.


Not really. Keeping a Nook's upgrade from us purely on the basis of allowing us to see the exterior for the year is a bit of a stretch, but honestly knowing how slow these updates are I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case. And if you're talking about the seasonal stuff they sell, well, why wouldn't an upgraded Nook store do that?

In ALL previous AC games we'd be on the 3rd/4th or even final Nook's upgrade by now.
NH has really stretched this out with the drip feeding and having a small Nook shop that sells the furniture which I've seen all of since August just makes it boring. A Nook's upgrade is so overdue for most of us.


----------



## Mezzanine (Feb 25, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Ganucci (Feb 25, 2021)

I want to believe so badly that there will be some sort of big update for the anniversary, but I'm getting less and less sure. I have a feeling it will just be a brief update to add Bunny Day and if we're lucky, April Fools Day. However, I feel like April Fools Day will once again be forgotten because with that, we would have three events running at once. Bunny Day, Cherry Blossom Season, and April Fools Day. I hope I'm wrong though and we get a huge update.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 25, 2021)

Knowing Nintendo, I don't think that they're going to be an update for the anniversary. I have a tiny bit of hope, but for real they're probably not going to do anything at all or are going to release an item. Other than the anniversary and as for updates, the AC x Mario was released today but the items aren't available yet. This makes me wonder because the Mario update was originally planned for a date in March but they decided that it was going to be released on 2/25 (today) on the direct. Why would they update the game 5 days prior to the original date and not give us any items? I'm speculating, I'm not saying anything's going on but I HOPE there's an anniversary update.


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 25, 2021)

I think/hope the news of the Sanrio villagers returning is a good sign of things to come. I know a month a few weeks ago we were wondering if they would bring the villagers back or if they were just releasing the cards.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 25, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I think/hope the news of the Sanrio villagers returning is a good sign of things to come. I know a month a few weeks ago we were wondering if they would bring the villagers back or if they were just releasing the cards.


I agree completely. Many players had doubts, even including me a little bit, that Nintendo would fail in delivering the amiibo content properly. But NOW? All previous amiibo characters stand a chance at returning into the game. I now have full hope that the Zelda amiibo will return sometime this year for Zelda's 35th, and I can't wait


----------



## Rosch (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, at least we know that there's an update on March 18th. It's actually a good time since it's just a few days away from the game's anniversary.

Aside from Sanrio villagers, it should unlock Bunny Day 2021 too, and hopefully add April Fool's.


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 25, 2021)

it’ll be extremely upsetting and disappointing if they don’t have any major plans or updates for the one year anniversary. nonetheless, ill have to assume that there probably won’t be. all of the updates so far haven’t been appealing or intriguing at all, kind of one-note. there’s never anything major or special, and i most definitely agree, seeing important NPC’s only showing up every once in a while rather than being permanent really sucks. NH is missing a giant handful of NPC’s that have yet to return as we await their coming. as you said, our beloved brewster and the roost still haven’t made it to the game. the summer update didn’t even include friendly ol’ kapp’n, or our animal crossing grandpa, tortimer! phineas isn’t even here either, as badges are essentially useless now that nook miles are a thing, nor can he become the balloon man, as everything is already sold at nook’s cranny. the new relatives of chip, nat, and joan are wonderful, but i can’t help but miss our old timey og’s. not to mention digby and resetti play no role in the game. our dear postman pete, along with our post office clerks pelly and phyllis, were replaced by a single letter stand that catches dust in the airport. we don’t even know how our letters arrive in our mailbox. where are our beloved policemen, booker and copper? who’s protecting our island? why doesn’t kicks have a shop to sell shoes, socks, bags, and more? why doesn’t label open her own shop with her brand? why doesn’t leif open a shop to sell flowers, saplings, and starts? honourable mentions: katrina, shrunk, harriet, blanca, gracie grace, wendell, katie, lyle, lottie, and kapp’n’s family. let’s also not forget about don resetti.


----------



## mattu (Feb 28, 2021)

Jez said:


> Not really. Keeping a Nook's upgrade from us purely on the basis of allowing us to see the exterior for the year is a bit of a stretch, but honestly knowing how slow these updates are I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case. And if you're talking about the seasonal stuff they sell, well, why wouldn't an upgraded Nook store do that?
> 
> In ALL previous AC games we'd be on the 3rd/4th or even final Nook's upgrade by now.
> NH has really stretched this out with the drip feeding and having a small Nook shop that sells the furniture which I've seen all of since August just makes it boring. A Nook's upgrade is so overdue for most of us.



Of course an upgrade nooks would sell seasons items...my point is not about the functionality but about keeping something fresh.

There has been a "fairly" consistent reason to go to nooks for most of the year, not daily but every week or so. Once you get into year two with most players having got the seasonal/event items that's when Nooks really needs something new.

I do wish like past games we could've upgrade more buildings by now, but I looking at their thinking and going yeah I can see why it may be smart to really spread out some building upgrades and features behind updates.

I love this game and really enjoy the updates. While I miss Brewster, Gracie, Capp'n et all. I'm also excited by what's to come. The slower strategy will honestly keep me paying for longer and give a lot communities things to engage with.


----------



## Jaco (Feb 28, 2021)

I think they really need to add a few things to do for players who have "completed" their island. I get that some completionists can find things to do for years, but most players who started in spring or summer don't have a huge reason to log in everyday.


----------

